# Julep: March 2013



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

Any Julep spoilers for March?  My birthday is in March, and I  cant wait to find out what were getting.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

I just hope they offer a mystery box. Green polish in large amounts yes please!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully something green! For St. Patty's and all. .lol


----------



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder if it is:

 














exclusive Â· limited edition



view larger 
 



Be the first to review
 



Be the first to review
  Start a Q&amp;A 
share 

 



QTY12345678910
$14.00$ ($ value) 
free shipping
*not in stock*:
Rock Candy Nail Glaze
Item #1492727Size0.27 oz
ColorWendy - barely there watermelon|New










A Golden box for my birthday wouldn't hurt either lol.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hopefully something green! For St. Patty's and all. .lol


 Beer themed polish?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 13, 2013)

A Birthday Golden box would make me happy too!

Anything green would also be good.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think an aquamarine polish would be nice, been looking for one for ages.


----------



## fanchette (Feb 13, 2013)

I am SO Excited for March! *sneak peek maven over here* I can't wait to tell what I know. First thing the 20th, its sharing time!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 13, 2013)

> Beer themed polish? :beer:


 Hehehe! I like the way you think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO Excited for March! *sneak peek maven over here* I can't wait to tell what I know. First thing the 20th, its sharing time!


 You're  so lucky!  I need a clue.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## fanchette (Feb 13, 2013)

A hint ...I'll play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least one of the things someone has said or hoped for so far on this board is true!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 14, 2013)

The mystery color you could buy with the February boxes was a VERY bright, grassy green. I'll try to post a picture when I get home tonight, but I can certainly see it as a St. Patrick's day color.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO Excited for March! *sneak peek maven over here* I can't wait to tell what I know. First thing the 20th, its sharing time!


 Oooh, how do you get to be a sneek peek maven?


----------



## fanchette (Feb 14, 2013)

I seem to remember a link somewhere. ... maybe Facebook or on the julep website.... a couple of months ago. Then I think they randomly pull from the ones who sign up.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2013)

Found these previews for future polishes via the Julep FB page from here: http://polishjinx.blogspot.ca/2013/02/julep-maven-sneak-peek.html












She did say they might not be the next box, but future months, but hm... I wonder if we're getting any of these. The second set is very easter-y and pastel. I'm a huge sucker for pastels (duh), and I'd love to try those.

As mentioned, these items are already on the sephora website... so not really new information. Most likely  probably the same scenario as the mattes from November. We'll get them in our boxes, eventually.

Since Julep now has four polish boxes and one products box, I'm guessing each of the boxes is going to get its own colour assignment, and then a second repeat colour or maybe even a new colour. Or maybe they'll be released together!!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 14, 2013)

I must have Mimi and the serum. A girl can never have to many pink polishes. I never knew you could get Julep anywhere else but Julep's site.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hm... the handscrub is old. I wonder they're doing one old and one new product then. Is the rock star lotion the new product for this month? If so... bummer.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hm... the handscrub is old. I wonder they're doing one old and one new product then. Is the rock star lotion the new product for this month? If so... bummer.


 At least it narrows down our choices, right?


----------



## casby (Feb 15, 2013)

Just joining in to say that American Beauty profiles were switched automatically to this new profile -- personally, I like the idea of a product only box but hope that it won't devolve into mascara and lip gloss


----------



## katlyne (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the carol color. I wonder whats special about the rock candy polishes. they all say "barely there" so if they're sheer, I never wanna see them again. I HATE sheer nail polish. I don't understand the appeal.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 16, 2013)

i love sheer polishes!! i don't like too much color, just a hint so i don't look to done up (same with my makeup)


----------



## katlyne (Feb 16, 2013)

**

to me thats a sheer nail polish. it possible I don't have the correct definition

**not my picture, found it on google images. links to a blog.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 16, 2013)

Ew. I hate sheer polish or any polish that reveals my nail line. Anyways, does anybody else thing 'rock candy' is a weird name for sheer polish? I feel like it'd be some cool new nail effect.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found these previews for future polishes via the Julep FB page from here: http://polishjinx.blogspot.ca/2013/02/julep-maven-sneak-peek.html
> 
> ...


 I would LOVE if these were our next box choices!   I'm imagining the rock candy glaze over top it's sister creme color and then the freedom top coat... Like jelly shoes on my nails!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ew. I hate sheer polish or any polish that reveals my nail line.
> 
> Anyways, does anybody else thing 'rock candy' is a weird name for sheer polish? I feel like it'd be some cool new nail effect.


 i dont' have a nail line because my nails are so short lol maybe that's why i like them


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 17, 2013)

Honestly, I'm glad they changed the packaging for that hand scrub. It looks A LOT nicer now, much more modern and pretty.

The old package is just so boring and plain. Plus I hate white tubes because if you have any dirt on your hands at all, or any dust lands on them, it gets into the little grooves where the plastic is pinched together on the end and it looks so nasty.

I might switch to the products box for awhile since I have sooooooo many nail polishes already!


----------



## nailpolishnerd7 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, if they're offering sheers, I'll be skipping this month for sure. I hate them. I'd rather just go with no polish at all.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll jump on sheers, depending on the shades. More options for a jelly sandwich!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope the sheers look more like jellies. That photo just looks like stained nails. D:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

> I hope the sheers look more like jellies. That photo just looks like stained nails. D:


 That's what I'm hoping for. I'll wait for better swatches and whatever options are available. . I'm not a huge fan of sheers either, but if they're more jelly.. count me in!


----------



## LyndaV (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'll jump on sheers, depending on the shades. More options for a jelly sandwich!


 too funny, MissLindaJean and I are were just talking about jelly sandwiches yesterday and look here...more options.  I've always had a hard time finding jellies...any suggestions?  I know about Zoya Frieda (thanks MissLindaJean!) but any others?  Does Julep have any jellies?


----------



## fanchette (Feb 18, 2013)

March is not Sheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

> March is not Sheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you care to expound and enlighten us? Lol... we love spoilers!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March is not Sheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This news is not good for my wallet.  ;-)


----------



## erio (Feb 18, 2013)

Was there no maven monday today? :/


----------



## MissScarlet (Feb 18, 2013)

OPI had a line of jellies a couple of years ago.  They called them "sorbets," but it's the same thing.  Check out the Texas Collection.  Zoya has several other jellies, too.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'll jump on sheers, depending on the shades. More options for a jelly sandwich!


 I thought you quit/switched to SquareHue! XD Julep is very addicting isn't it


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

> I thought you quit/switched to SquareHue! XD Julep is very addicting isn't it


 Missed the promo for Square Hue and succumbed to Julep upon whispers of holos. Call me a weak willed woman with pretty nails lol.


----------



## fanchette (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you care to expound and enlighten us? Lol... we love spoilers!


 Oh, I was a sneak peak maven for march. I can't say much until the 20th, but I felt there was no harm in putting a few peoples' fears to rest!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 18, 2013)

The 20th is to far away!!! Does anyone know how often they change the add ons when you go to check out?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

Oo.. Fanchette! I can't wait. .. is it the 20 th already?


----------



## Sarah22 (Feb 18, 2013)

You can NEVER make to many jelly sandwiches! I wouldn't mind getting jelly polishes for that reason alone!


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope the sheers look more like jellies. That photo just looks like stained nails. D:


 The photo just looks like one layer of jelly polish on its own... to me at any rate.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can NEVER make to many jelly sandwiches! I wouldn't mind getting jelly polishes for that reason alone!


 Sorry guys- newbie to getting into polishes here, please tell me what is a jelly sandwich?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah i don't know what a jelly sandwich is either...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2012/08/zoya-nyfw-2012-gloss-collection-jelly.html

Something like this. Jellys are fairly sheer, so they can build up. You combine them with each other and more opaque polishes to get different effects


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2012/08/zoya-nyfw-2012-gloss-collection-jelly.html
> 
> Something like this. Jellys are fairly sheer, so they can build up. You combine them with each other and more opaque polishes to get different effects


 Thank you for explaining! I was kinda getting hungry seeing all that Jelly sandwich talk but now I understand


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry guys- newbie to getting into polishes here, please tell me what is a jelly sandwich?





> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i don't know what a jelly sandwich is either...


 I had to google it, lol. Essentially it's layering. Sheer polish, glitter (or glitter polish) topped with another coat of sheer polish. At least that was what I understood from my research. 





Edited to add: Oops..should have been a little more observant. Kyuu beat me to it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 19, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## cari12 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was there no maven monday today? :/


 It was a holiday yesterday, I don't think they were in the office.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyways, does anybody else thing 'rock candy' is a weird name for sheer polish? I feel like it'd be some cool new nail effect.


 I think rock candy is a great name for a sheer polish.





I definitely wouldn't want any sort of nail texture similar to it though, that's for sure.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think rock candy is a great name for a sheer polish.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps I'm crazy because I would love to at least do an accent nail with a texture like that, saturated in top coat that is.


----------



## zorabell (Feb 19, 2013)

I was just on Julep's website and noticed the both the Rock Star Hand Creme and Glycolic Hand Scrub (the one with the new packaging) both say they are coming soon, so I am guessing that those are the products that are going to be in the new Modern Beauty box this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

This is where you sign up to be a sneak peek maven:

http://www.julep.com/sneak-peek-maven


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 19, 2013)

> This is where you sign up to be a sneak peek maven: http://www.julep.com/sneak-peek-maven


 Thanks! Ooo I hope I get picked!!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for the link! i signed up for it too. this will be my first real box for the month. last month i bought the mystery box and my it girl starter kit. i actually decided to switch over to that new profile they made, the modern beauty one so im stoked!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

aaaah almost time for the reveals!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 19, 2013)

Do they do reveals at midnight!?!?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'll jump on sheers, depending on the shades. More options for a jelly sandwich!


 Same here, I need more color jellies to try more sammis!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is where you sign up to be a sneak peek maven:
> 
> http://www.julep.com/sneak-peek-maven


 Thx for posting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 19, 2013)

All this talk of jelly sandwiches makes me think about:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

I loaded this on the phone and before I could see it, I was like: Peanut butter jelly time! XD


----------



## JC327 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I loaded this on the phone and before I could see it, I was like: Peanut butter jelly time! XD


 LOL, I cant get this song out of my head now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

lmao same here XD


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 19, 2013)

> LOL, I cant get this song out of my head now.


 Haha I've been there plenty of times!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG you, GUYS! I LOVE these colors!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 20, 2013)

the colors r up on the julep blog. They r pastels and cute


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the colors r up on the julep blog. They r pastels and cute


Do you know when they open the Selection Window?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 20, 2013)

on the 25th or something like that I think


----------



## cari12 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am SO excited about this month. I'm getting Bombshell for sure. 

Pink &amp; Green are my favorite colors and I love those shades (and I hardly have any pastels!). And as a bonus, I have three girls and my oldest and youngest have top 100 names and I already have Julep polishes with their names (coincidentally they were both in the December line-up). My middle daughter has a super uncommon name, I highly doubt Julep will ever think to use it for a polish but one of her nicknames is Minnie. Perfect! Can't wait to see what add-ons there are too.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you know when they open the Selection Window?


 The 20th. So today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not up yet, I just checked but it's usually up in the early morning!


----------



## casby (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to be skipping -- pastels from any nail polish line tend to be streaky (looking at you, JulepRenee).


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll probably skip this month, the colors are cute but I have no need for more pastels or more hand cream. That is ok though, because I'm going to Disney world at the beginning of March and will need my money anyway.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 20, 2013)

Boo...when I log in, I get this.

Come back soon!
The Maven Selection Window is now closed. But donâ€™t worry â€• weâ€™re hard at work putting together an amazing box for next month. Keep an eye out for your preview email and come back on the 20th to take a peek at what weâ€™ve got in store.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it opens at 9the PST


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 20, 2013)

last month I got my email at 12 noon here on the east coast that my window was open


----------



## gemstone (Feb 20, 2013)

I am so relieved that I don't love the colors this month, so I'm not tempted to get it.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 20, 2013)

Skipping - while I love the pastels, I just bought similar pastels so I really don't need dupes.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 20, 2013)

I will be getting It Girl with a Leila add on. I really like most of the colors this month.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 20, 2013)

The selection window is open (just after 9am eastern).  Looks like all of the colors are available individually as add-ons, as well as the products. There's a cute St. Pat's day set, with emerald green glitter.

I'm usually CwaT, but I really didn't like the taupe polish.  I actually switched to the Modern Beauty box for the month and added on Simone and Joy.  I already have a couple of other pastels from Butter London and wearing "unusual" colors like green or bright yellow is not something my work is big on.

Have fun, ladies!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2013)

Just realized I have 2000 jewels...I'm saving them for something I REALLY want, though.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 20, 2013)

So, I chose my box....now what?  Does it give me until the 25th before i'm charged and it's shipped?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 20, 2013)

Skipped. My bf got me a huge thing of nailpolish for V-day and I think he'd be upset if I got more, ha. At least by next month I can say I need new polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 20, 2013)

None of these colors are blowing me away. I'm torn between skipping for the month *tear* or getting the products box. Anyone have the scrub or hand cream? If so, how are they?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 20, 2013)

UGH okay. 4th month in a row skipping. julep is really letting me down.


----------



## fanchette (Feb 20, 2013)

well, I can tell you what I know now, You have obviously already seen the colors available, but what is different is when they sent them to me, they described them as smoky creams, not pastels, and I feel like that was a better description for them. they all seemed to go on amazingly well, especially for "pastels" or "cremes"

adriana - pale but playfull green- I used it with lucky and it was really cute and springy, but adriana chipped really easily. 

joy - muted mauveish creme- omg amazing color and it lasted FOREVER

debra - my new go to "grey" ish color. I am in LOVE with this and it lasted forever. I did a set of debra with a double joy accent nail on each hand and it was beautiful. fun enough to satisfy me, but muted enough to get away with at work. I never wear greyish polish because it makes my hands look dead, but this was not the case. I really love it. 

matte topcoat - meh, they are all the same to me 

gycolic hand scrub - used with age defying hand brightener afterwards- amazing, reminds me of satin hands @ mary kay with less steps, and the same results

lucky - pretty green glitter, I love it, great for st patty's day

teri  - beautiful coral reminiscint color, but chipped sorta fast.

That being said, they gave me one polish from each box, so I probably won't order one this month. any box i get would give me a dupe!

here is a picture of a few of the colors. the green on my thumb is adriana, teri is on my middle finger, and joy on my ring finger. (yelllow is a from a cheap kit thing my granny got me for xmas, over juleup kate, and the blue is from essie's wedding collection. something blue maybe?) don't mind my gnarly cuticles. they are never getting better I tell you, no matter what I do. 

ETA: I skipped, but put didn't like cremes as my reason, In hopes the'll do a mavens choice in the pastel shimmers. That would be the ideal thing for me, since I only recieved the smoky cremes!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 20, 2013)

they should start picking colors that look good on darker skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Feb 20, 2013)

> they should start picking colors that look good on darker skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think pastels look incredible on darker skin!


----------



## maeiland (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one excited about these colors. I picked It Girl and added on Joy.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 20, 2013)

I have enough pastels from Essie. Skipped. Watch me fall for the mystery box though.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish there was a pick your own box option. I never like the combinations they choose and I don't want to pay $20 for a box with one item I like and spend another $20 for add ons.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's a swatch of Lucky for those of you (like me!) who were wanting to see it, but absolutely could not find it.  I kind of like it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

I want them all!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 20, 2013)

meh. skipping. I'll save up for Ulta's 21 days of beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 20, 2013)

I literally got 13 new polishes last month so this month is a skip for me- I'm REALLY loving "lucky" though- UGH must stay away from you enablers... lol!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 20, 2013)

im so excited! this is my first box so i decided to purchase. i was going to go with modern beauty but after seeing nail colors i decided on the "boho glam" box.






*Leila*: Lemon yellow opalescent shimmer
*Joy*: Smoky mauve crÃ¨me
*Rock Star Hand CrÃ¨me*: Anti-aging, emollient blend of shea butter, glycerin, coconut oil, and vitamin E keeps hands hydrated, even after washing. This non-greasy, fast-absorbing formula will leave you cheering for an encore. Rock on.

super excited!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have enough pastels from Essie. Skipped. Watch me fall for the mystery box though.


 Is there a Mystery Box every month?


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 20, 2013)

Eh...I really don't have any pastels or any sort of spring-y colors, so I went with Bombshell and added on Lucky, Simone, and Shenae.  I'm excited to get these.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 20, 2013)

i skipped january and february for lack of interest in the shades now i wake up and love the colors for march (weirdly i dont own any pastels) but dont necessarily love the color combos for the sets...

i dont need handcreme and if i bite will probably go for the it girl


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm getting the Bombshell box (I really want to try Minnie) &amp; I chose Joy, Shenae (I *love* mint green nail polish), &amp; The Power Couple as my add ons.  I wanted to try the hand scrub and getting the hand scrub and the hand creme was only $6 more.  I was considering Simone, but it looks a lot like Renee, which I got in my intro box and have only worn twice.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking at their blog right now and I think my profile colors (Bombshell) are growing on me. I like Minnie but not I'm not 100% sure on Adrianna. I only have one green polish in my collection, Laura, and I wasn't that impressed with it. I always hate to say that but of the 5 months I've been subscribed, I've only been disappointed 2 polishes! Not bad!


----------



## jac a (Feb 20, 2013)

yay! i think it's another nail wardrobe for me 






love the pastels!! i missed out on essie's mint candy apple, i wonder how shenae compares. i wasn't really loving julep's susie so i am super excited to try shenae out!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I've officially gotten 3 bombshell boxes in a row, so I guess it's time I switch my profile. I like the CWaT boxes still -- but I feel like Julep should be an opportunity to try things I wouldn't usually try and CWaT is full of "I already have those polishes" orz

God, I'm such a sucker for green. Obvs they wouldn't put greens in the same box, but it makes me kind of mad because I'm really not as much into the other colours. Julep has so many pale/pastel purples... I don't think I have a chartreuse green, but I could be wrong with my green obsession... 

I imagine Shenae is a lot like China Glaze Keep Calm, Paint On... I'm just not digging shimmer in my pastel/mint greens. : I really wish they would put close ups, at least of the swatch me stickers, of their swatches because I can't actually see the polishes. Half their pictures are annoyingly not even in focus





(via)


----------



## jac a (Feb 20, 2013)

that is a lovely color! thanks for posting!!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I've officially gotten 3 bombshell boxes in a row, so I guess it's time I switch my profile. I like the CWaT boxes still -- but I feel like Julep should be an opportunity to try things I wouldn't usually try and CWaT is full of "I already have those polishes" orz
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 20, 2013)

> I feel like Julep should be an opportunity to try things I wouldn't usually try


 ITA!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 20, 2013)

They seem to do it often enough. They could def rope people in by using a Easter theme.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm would you be willing to post a swatch of Debra? It seems really green in their preview swatches... but that's why I always have a hard time trusting their swatches because the polishes almost never look the same IRL 



> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, I can tell you what I know now, You have obviously already seen the colors available, but what is different is when they sent them to me, they described them as smoky creams, not pastels, and I feel like that was a better description for them. they all seemed to go on amazingly well, especially for "pastels" or "cremes"
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got mint candy apple last week. It's a creme not a shimmer. The china glaze swatch looks more like shenae.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 20, 2013)

Oof, I think I am going It Girl and adding on that Springtime Pastel box.  I've been wanting Susie and Jessica for a while now!


----------



## nailpolishnerd7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pastels are just meh for me. Once in a blue moon I'll buy one, but for the most part they bore me. Skipped.


----------



## casby (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish that the "reasons" for skipping were broader -- I chose don't like shimmery pastels but I could have chosen don't like smoky pastels just as easily. I could have been swayed by non pastels in the add ons but nothing grabbed me.


----------



## Generalissima (Feb 20, 2013)

I like pastels on other people..I know I wouldn't wear these more than once. Lol that was my fastest skip ever. I would have liked more greens and maybe save the Easter egg colors for April. Ahhh maybe they'll do Easter egg polish like illamasqua just put out..that would be fun


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 20, 2013)

I really like the colors, but I dunno.  I'm on a bit of a nail polish overload from last month.  I think I will skip and then hope to catch the colors I like in the store.  Plus none of the boxes had the right combination for me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Feb 20, 2013)

I did Classic with a Twist and added on Shenae and the PowerDuo (love that scrub and want a second hand cream to keep at work). I know for $10 more I could have upgraded to the wardrobe but I really just wanted another hand cream and more scrub and the wardrobe would only give me one hand cream. If I could choose my ideal box I would have been Shenae (mint green shimmer) and Leila (yellow shimmer) and hand cream. Ah well! $41 for two hand creams, the scrub, and three polishes isn't bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thinking a bit more about it, I might just skip this month. I don't care for the product and the colours are fun, but things I would probably normally choose. I'll probably have the opportunity to pick them up in the store later, if I'm really feeling them (esp the greens *g*)

Hopefully I'll love what they have to offer for April and get the box upgrade as a treat to myself ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />; I skipped January and if I'm skipping March, that'll totally justify the $30. I'm feeling a bit product overloaded rn anyway. Plus, it'll save me the temptation of the mystery shop. I'm supposed to be on a low buy/no buy anyway until 3/31 XD;


----------



## BrittaniS (Feb 20, 2013)

I would upgrade if it came with the white box


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

I keep having an internal debate with myself about if I should upgrade or not. I don't like the scrubs or lotions so I already have a few of those laying around, so I'm on the fence.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm usually Boho Glam, but I'm not crazy about that yellow, nor do I need a hand cream!

So I'm thinking I'll do It Girl, with Joi added on. I'm debating about adding Lucky. I wonder if that will show up in the StPat Boxes? It is a beautiful green glitter, but I don't know what I would do with two bottles of it...! Any thoughts?

I'm also adding on the swatch me stickers. I can't handle having some with and some without them.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 20, 2013)

I want the whole collection, but I won't upgrade because I would want to get a white box with it. I also want that glitter. But I think I'll wait until I check out the Sinful Colors pastels and might just end up skipping this month because I can't really find a combo that I'm DYING to have, just lusting.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

...what is this sudden new rumour spreading that you get the white box with the upgrade?

I think someone mentioned this in the Feb thread, but that information is incorrect.

To clarify: For December, the golden boxes were the Oprah's Fav Things box, which was I think 12 polishes + the white box. You can occassionally also find the Oprah set in the mystery shop or in flash sales, usually for $50 at the cheapest. Or, you can purchase _just the box_ in the mystery shop for $20.

**correction: last month, you could get the upgrade with the white box, but the upgraded total was $55 rather than the usual $50.

So ways to get the white box: the golden boxes in December, or a mystery shop/flash sale purchase, or _last month's _upgrade. So if you're holding out for them to "bring it back" for the upgrade, don't hold your breath since it only happened once


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...what is this sudden new rumour spreading that you get the white box with the upgrade?
> 
> ...


 Lol, oppsie that was me who mentioned it in the Feb thread.

I had seen several youtube reviews of last month's Maven boxes were they were discussing how they upgraded to the whole collection and got the white boxes. I was misinformed.


----------



## kittenparty (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of pastels, but I don't actually have any. I'm going ItGirl and adding on Luck of the Irish. GOLDS!


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 20, 2013)

I changed my mind... sort of. I'm getting the Modern Beauty box and added Lucky for this month. I'm curious about the hand cream and the scrub, and this is a really good deal, and I really wanted Lucky. Now, if they had Evangeline as well, I'd have added that too. Ach well.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sticking with It Girl.. no add ons. I splurged enough on last month with Julep lol.


----------



## fanchette (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm would you be willing to post a swatch of Debra? It seems really green in their preview swatches... but that's why I always have a hard time trusting their swatches because the polishes almost never look the same IRL


 yes, I will get off work here in a couple of hours and paint and post. I have been meaning to do another debra manicure anyway. I would like to say the Debra kinda reminds me of a great great "greige"

but yes, I would be willing. Just give me a few hours


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

For those of you who've used the hand scrub before... was it just water for you or was it supposed to be something else? e_e when I opened mine, it was just like... water? It didn't look or feel any different. : I got mine in a mystery bag and was like "wow this is meh" now i'm wondering it was a faulty product but I don't really have a standard of comparison.

aaallsssooo I think the values of the bags are supposed to be $40+ for retail (e.g. 3 x $14 polishes is $42), so twice the value you're paying for the box ($20). I wonder if this means all the products now on are going to be super expensive... since two products are going to have to average $20 each to make it... That would be really annoying to me, sigh. I'm going to miss having the "cheaper" add on products then, like $14 quick dry drops and polish removers


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sticking with It Girl.. no add ons. I splurged enough on last month with Julep lol.


I know what you mean. I was so bad last month. I got 2 bloomspot certificates and I just bought $100 gift certificate off the Julep site for $50. It is shameful.






  I blame all the enablers on this forum.

I stuck with It Girl and just added the yellow.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I was so bad last month. I got 2 bloomspot certificates and I just bought $100 gift certificate off the Julep site for $50. It is shameful.
> ...


 Well, you now have $200 in Julep credit! XD I'm sure you'll put it to good use somehow ^~


----------



## CaptainSassy (Feb 20, 2013)

I want the whole set! I haven't ordered a maven box since November...just the mystery box the past couple of times. I think I'm due a major splurge.


----------



## drk51284 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got the Cupid Box (disappointing!) and then apparently the last "American Beauty" intro box (also disappointing!) and none of the colors for March work for me... so I skipped it. I want to like Julep, but I'm thinking it just may not work out. In my Cupid Box I got a code for a free polish of my choice - does anyone think they'd honor it in person? I live in Seattle and it'd be nice to not pay them shipping, etc, if I don't think I'll keep buying their polishes.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm getting Bombshell &amp; the Leila as an add-on for sure. I'm super excited about this month still!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to do the upgrade. I'm hoarding Julep polishes like crazy this month. Few orders to them this month, plus many trades for them. Its an addiction.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Cupid Box (disappointing!) and then apparently the last "American Beauty" intro box (also disappointing!) and none of the colors for March work for me... so I skipped it. I want to like Julep, but I'm thinking it just may not work out. In my Cupid Box I got a code for a free polish of my choice - does anyone think they'd honor it in person? I live in Seattle and it'd be nice to not pay them shipping, etc, if I don't think I'll keep buying their polishes.


 If you're a maven still, you should get free shipping on everything.

Otherwise, no harm in shooting them an email. There are perks to choosing a polish in person, after all


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2013)

Blah, I was really hoping for a St. Patrick's Day green/brown/orange collection. That would get me to not just not skip but to instead get the whole collection. I don't really so pastels. I know they had to do Easter colors now instead of for April since Easter is in March this year, but pastels are just super boring and predictable to me. At least I know Square Hue is definitely doing St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting It Girl with a Leila add on. I really like most of the colors this month.


 Thats exactly what im planning to get. Not making a final decision until the 24th, I change my mind too many times.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 20, 2013)

I want the whole wardrobe, but I don't think I'll go for it. I want so many of them though, I don't have any pastels so I can justify it XD


----------



## fanchette (Feb 20, 2013)

here are the pictures of debra I promised. Again, please ignore my impossible cuticles.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who've used the hand scrub before... was it just water for you or was it supposed to be something else? e_e when I opened mine, it was just like... water? It didn't look or feel any different. : I got mine in a mystery bag and was like "wow this is meh" now i'm wondering it was a faulty product but I don't really have a standard of comparison.
> 
> aaallsssooo I think the values of the bags are supposed to be $40+ for retail (e.g. 3 x $14 polishes is $42), so twice the value you're paying for the box ($20). I wonder if this means all the products now on are going to be super expensive... since two products are going to have to average $20 each to make it... That would be really annoying to me, sigh. I'm going to miss having the "cheaper" add on products then, like $14 quick dry drops and polish removers


 You have to squish the tube around, as it tends to separate. I have to wonder how the new one will compare to the older version.

To me, it was basically the same thing as St. Ives Apricot scrub, except made for your hands. I compared the two products and they're really really similar.

Mine tended to have the oils come out, so I would squish the tube with it shut to mix around everything before dispensing.

The new packaging looks SO MUCH BETTER than those terrible white tubes did though. I always thought they look really generic and boring. The new ones have much more personality and fit with their line better.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the photos!  Debra definitely pulls green on my computer.  It's one of those pretty/ugly colors that I tend to gravitate towards!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woah, yeah, definitely differently looking. XD Remind me a bit of Zoya Farrah, but slightly more green!

Also: Would you say Adrianna is more chartreuse or pistachio? The consistency of the descriptions even drives me crazy /o Their swatch looks super chartreuse, but the maven box description and your swatch look more pistachio... I might unskip because I'm like guh *makes grabby hands at the colour*


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sticking with my Boho Glam this month.  I don't have any yellow polishes and I'm envisioning it on my toes this spring!


----------



## drk51284 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're a maven still, you should get free shipping on everything.
> 
> Otherwise, no harm in shooting them an email. There are perks to choosing a polish in person, after all


 Oh, I didn't realize I had free shipping, that's great, thank you!

Absolutely. I think that's why I've been so disappointed - the colors I'm seeing online don't match up with what they look like in person. I've never had much of a problem with Zoya, though.


----------



## loveknight (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm on the fence about adding on Adrianna. Do you think Adrianna will look something like this? Or do you think it will be paler? Cooler? 





or perhaps like this (not the finish)


----------



## fanchette (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah, yeah, definitely differently looking. XD Remind me a bit of Zoya Farrah, but slightly more green!
> 
> Also: Would you say Adrianna is more chartreuse or pistachio? The consistency of the descriptions even drives me crazy /o Their swatch looks super chartreuse, but the maven box description and your swatch look more pistachio... I might unskip because I'm like guh *makes grabby hands at the colour*


 It does look a little green here,  but I don't get any green from it IRL.  as for adrianna.....



> Originally Posted by *loveknight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the fence about adding on Adrianna. Do you think Adrianna will look something like this? Or do you think it will be paler? Cooler?
> 
> ...


 I'm no good with pistachio vs chartruse, but I would say the finish of the first with a pretty dang close color to the second. maybe even a little more pale and ..smooth haha.


----------



## libedon (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh man. I upgraded to the whole wardrobe for the first time this month. That coral screamed my name so loudly I couldn't ignore it. Really excited to try them all!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG.

That OPI green is the greatest green polish I've ever seen. Thanks for posting!


----------



## loveknight (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh! Also, I don't know if this has been posted here, but Julep has some closer swatches of this month's colors on this page. Just click a style profile and then view swatches.

http://www.julep.com/march-maven


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 21, 2013)

> OMG. That OPI green is the greatest green polish I've ever seen. Thanks for posting!


 I agree, that's lovely!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

Seriously LOVE that OPI green. Need to figure out what it is.

I also changed my Julep to get the full wardrobe. I have been wanting some pastels pretty badly for awhile now. I also want to try the hand stuff.

My husband needs to get moving on building me a polish rack. My 90 polish rack is full and my dresser is getting cluttered with bottles again.






I tell him that I could have worse additions than nail polish.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously LOVE that OPI green. Need to figure out what it is.


 
Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

I might skip Glossybox so I can get the full wardrobe...I want like 6 of all the polish and at that point I think it's stupid to just get add ons when I just add like $15 more and get the whole thing...


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously LOVE that OPI green. Need to figure out what it is.
> 
> ...


 You should just get these shelves from Ikea!  I use them to hold all of my prefume!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20126065/


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

I read that Julep is sending double the golden boxes this month. I want to upgrade but i keep telling myself maybe I will win a golden box this month. *wishful thinking*


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

I read that Julep is sending double the golden boxes this month. I want to upgrade but i keep telling myself maybe I will win a golden box this month. *wishful thinking*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that Julep is sending double the golden boxes this month. I want to upgrade but i keep telling myself maybe I will win a golden box this month. *wishful thinking*


 Same here, but with my  luck I won't get it. It would be nice that if you upgrade they still send you the golden box and refund you or something, you know what I mean? I wonder if the people that upgrade still qualify for a golden box, I think it wouldn't be fair if that wasn't the case.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

Wait, what is a Julep golden box?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Gargantuan Green Grape


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should just get these shelves from Ikea!  I use them to hold all of my prefume!
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20126065/


 Nice! Those would be very useful for some other ideas I have. I have a 14 inch corner wall space that is useless in my bathroom The hubby is building me some wooden shelves for my polish on it.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that Julep is sending double the golden boxes this month. I want to upgrade but i keep telling myself maybe I will win a golden box this month. *wishful thinking*


 That thought crossed my mind. lol


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


 no joke, I have a 14 inch corner space in my bathroom too! I've been thinking about for when my current rack gets full, building a rack for it there that way it can be super tall


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, what is a Julep golden box?


 Some subscribers get a full wardrobe box as a surprise


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should just get these shelves from Ikea!  I use them to hold all of my prefume!
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20126065/


 XD!! I'm pretty sure the owner of workplaypolish.com used those. http://workplaypolish.com/2013/01/02/the-mani-cave-were-back/ She says they're pretty sturdy too (and makes for a gorgeous set up).



> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does look a little green here,  but I don't get any green from it IRL.  as for adrianna.....
> 
> I'm no good with pistachio vs chartruse, but I would say the finish of the first with a pretty dang close color to the second. maybe even a little more pale and ..smooth haha.


 OPI GGG is perfection. &lt;3 Chartreuse is a pale green with a lot more yellow in it and pistachio is a pale green with a lot of grey (akin to Butter London Bossy Boots. Mint is a pale green with a lot of blue (like Essie Mint Candy Apple). The problem is i want them allll lol

I'm still making grabby hands over Adrianna, but if I have GGG and it's _kind of_ close, there's no reason for me to be super self-indulgent. Sigh


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks as though the golden box is going to be smaller since they're giving them out to more people. from my understanding it will NOT be the full wardrobe.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 21, 2013)

I decided to get It girl with the Lucky and Matte topcoat add ons. I won't be getting Yuzen in March or April, so I think I will spend that budget on Julep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no joke, I have a 14 inch corner space in my bathroom too! I've been thinking about for when my current rack gets full, building a rack for it there that way it can be super tall


 Exactly!  Floor to ceiling, just in case.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, but with my  luck I won't get it. It would be nice that if you upgrade they still send you the golden box and refund you or something, you know what I mean? I wonder if the people that upgrade still qualify for a golden box, I think it wouldn't be fair if that wasn't the case.


 It makes sense what you said, if they gave  a refund instead of ending up with a whole bunch of dupes. Even if you upgrade you are still elegible to get a golden box thats why I decided to just get my it girl box. It would be a nice birthday gift from Julep if they send me one since my birthday is in March. We already won the starbox so it would be nice if luck struck twice.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is what I found on the Julep website about this month's golden box:






*This month we're randomly choosing twice as many Mavens to win a FREE Golden Box.* To be eligible, all you have to do is take your box. March winners will get their regular box PLUS these four colors, Rock Star Hand CrÃ¨me, a chic surprise accessory, and Luckyâ€”our brand-new St. Patrick's Day polish.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks as though the golden box is going to be smaller since they're giving them out to more people. from my understanding it will NOT be the full wardrobe.


 So far I think the best golden box was the one for December. I think before they used to give all the colors for the month, I dont know what changed now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes sense what you said, if they gave  a refund instead of ending up with a whole bunch of dupes. Even if you upgrade you are still elegible to get a golden box thats why I decided to just get my it girl box. It would be a nice birthday gift from Julep if they send me one since my birthday is in March. *We already won the starbox so it would be nice if luck struck twice.*


 Ya you are right, that was a miracle lmao! I do want the whole wardrobe, there's a color that I don't like. But I would love a non greasy hand cream and a hand scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya you are right, that was a miracle lmao! I do want the whole wardrobe, there's a color that I don't like. But I would love a non greasy hand cream and a hand scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like the hand scrub, I dont need the hand lotion.  I have gotten so many hand and body lotions as gifts this past year that I  dont think I could ever finish them.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

I must be alone in disliking the Julep hand scrub/lotion line.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the hand scrub, I dont need the hand lotion.  I have gotten so many hand and body lotions as gifts this past year that I  dont think I could ever finish them.


 that's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love carrying a hand cream w me, I got one from BB, but it has a greasy feeling and I can't stand that :S


----------



## libedon (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I found on the Julep website about this month's golden box:
> 
> ...


----------



## libedon (Feb 21, 2013)

Question: Has anyone ever gotten two golden boxes?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: Has anyone ever gotten two golden boxes?


 I was wondering the same thing. I wonder if they keep track of who they send it to.


----------



## geee (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go for the Bombshell box and maybe "Joy" as a add-on or maybe wait for the secret store to buy "Joy" because I got that Gift card they offered on V-Day.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be alone in disliking the Julep hand scrub/lotion line.


Nah.

I don't particularly love it either.

I have the line from before the packaging re-do and it honestly wasn't impressive to me.

The scrub was literally just like Apricot scrub and I personally think the lotion smells gross, like yogurt, so I really did not enjoy using it.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

> Nah. I don't particularly love it either. I have the line from before the packaging re-do and it honestly wasn't impressive to me. The scrub was literally just like Apricot scrub and I personally think the lotion smells gross, like yogurt, so I really did not enjoy using it.


 I threw the scrub out after a few uses. I didn't like the smell, my Dial soap was 10000x better. I found a bottle of the lotion just the other day and wow does it smell horrible, almost old lady like to me.


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I found on the Julep website about this month's golden box:
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 21, 2013)

The scrub smelled like weird plastic to me. I used it a few times then it was super watery and I just tossed it because it wasn't wowing me. Ever since that I've been turned off from most of their body products.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many golden boxes do they do each month??  Anyone know??


 I remember reading a while back that they sent 100 golden boxes each month, so if thats right they are sending out 200 this month.


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 22, 2013)

> I remember reading a while back that they sent 100 golden boxes each month, so if thats right they are sending out 200 this month.


 Hope so!! I was afraid they did like ten. Thanks for the info!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 22, 2013)

Lucky is sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Julep had to reinstate my account and I was having issues with getting a hold of them by the time I did its gone!

Do they ever restock polishes or if its out of stock its typically gone for good?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow 100 O.O I wonder how many subbers they have O.O


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

@hiheather I think they will probably restock it, last month they ran out of a couple add-on colors and they restocked. As for 100 golden boxes, that seems kind of high. Also, I don't think it's random, I think Julep sends those to people with blogs or YouTube channels more often than to regular subscribers.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @hiheather I think they will probably restock it, last month they ran out of a couple add-on colors and they restocked.
> 
> As for 100 golden boxes, that seems kind of high. Also, I don't think it's random, I think Julep sends those to people with blogs or YouTube channels more often than to regular subscribers.


 Thanks for the info!

I almost got the $15 add on that had Lucky in it just for that one color lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @hiheather I think they will probably restock it, last month they ran out of a couple add-on colors and they restocked.
> 
> As for 100 golden boxes, that seems kind of high. Also, I don't think it's random, I think Julep sends those to people with blogs or YouTube channels more often than to regular subscribers.


 Make that people with popular blogs or YT channels, cuz I've been subbed since September and no golden box for me XD


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I've never got a golden box either, sometimes I've seen a post on the forum or their facebook page that someone received one, but it seems popular bloggers "win" them all the time. To be fair, I really wouldn't know if a regular subscriber got one unless they posted it here or on Julep's fb.


----------



## MissScarlet (Feb 22, 2013)

I got a golden box my first month of being a maven, and I don't have a blog or a YouTube channel. I think it's random. Of course, my husband thinks it was just a marketing ploy to get me hooked. If so, it worked!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @hiheather I think they will probably restock it, last month they ran out of a couple add-on colors and they restocked.
> 
> As for 100 golden boxes, that seems kind of high. Also, I don't think it's random, I think Julep sends those to people with blogs or YouTube channels more often than to regular subscribers.


 The first Golden box was last February, and they definitely did 100 that month. I'm not sure if they've done 100 every month since then, but that's at least what they started with.

I would bet they really do pick recipients randomly. Handpicking those with blogs or YouTube channels would take a lot of time and effort!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope so!! I was afraid they did like ten. Thanks for the info!


 You're welcome.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissScarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a golden box my first month of being a maven, and I don't have a blog or a YouTube channel. I think it's random.
> 
> Of course, my husband thinks it was just a marketing ploy to get me hooked. If so, it worked!


 I've read of lots of people getting it on their first month.  I just hope they keep track of who they give it to so some people dont get doubles while others are waiting to get one.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 22, 2013)

So if you do full collection you won't get a golden box? Even though it isn't the same thing?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 22, 2013)

> So if you do full collection you won't get a golden box? Even though it isn't the same thing?


 You can still get the golden box, even if you upgrade.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah. Fingers crossed I get it. Lucky be mine!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah. Fingers crossed I get it. Lucky be mine!


 I hope we all get lucky and win golden boxes!


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 23, 2013)

> I hope we all get lucky and win golden boxes!


 AGREED!!! I hope we all part of this convo get a golden!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jasminexoxo (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it would be cool if they included how to guides or videos to do wild nail polish styles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe even include rhinestones or little stones to accessorize your nails haha


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we all get lucky and win golden boxes!


 Hear hear!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky is sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I have to say, this is irritating.  (Stepping up on soap box now!)  I had Lucky saved in my March order 2 days ago, and it was not sold out...tonight I go back to confirm I still liked all my choices, and it's sold out?!  How does a color that isn't even released yet already get sold out?  And wouldn't they kind of have a "hold" on whatever we are saving in our orders during the ordering window?

Also, it seems pretty shady (no pun intended) to me that the single bottle is "sold out" but you can still buy it in the set of 3?  Really?      

This is my first month of choosing my add on's - I was out of town last month and missed the window.  And it sounds like from the comments in this thread that this selling out situation has happened before.  But as far as I am concerned, it is false advertising that they would offer exclusive products at a discount to SUBSCRIBING customers (which is one of the benefits of the program), and then sell out of one of those exclusive items before we can order it...when we have no control over the timing of our orders because of the 5-day ordering window that Julep defines.   

I could understand if subscribers had different ordering windows each month, but as far I understand it the order window is from the 20th-24th of every month, and Julep bills everyone at the same time every month. 

Anyone else think this is seriously not cool?  Where did all the Lucky go?  





I really want that color, but I don't feel like giving Julep $15 to get it now.  Bah!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 23, 2013)

you are right, I agree with u, the colors released are supposed to b exclusive 4 us subbers before being released


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe they are holding the colors because they are hoping popele will buy the set of 3 instead of the single one, or maybe they didnt anticipate how many people would want to buy that color. They will probably add more at some point.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 24, 2013)

When I checked last night there were actually Lucky's in stock again. For how long who knows. I was annoyed though, I use a prepaid debit card as a way to budget myself and since Lucky was sold out when I went to make my choices I went on to the store to load my card with $50. I get home later that night and see it is up for grabs, I was so annoyed. I actually think its really shady on Julep's part that it isn't even included in the full wardrobe for the month. I mean isn't that the point of that option, to get all the items released that month? I refuse to get Lucky now, and won't get it again down the line unless it pops up as $5 again. To much hassle. They had this planned from the start. Be out of the color most sought after for the month.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, they have it available, but only if you buy a 3 piece set. Julep is definitely a shady company, I'm not saying just bc of this but bc they have a history of taking advantage of their loyal customers.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just added Lucky (the single polish, not in the trio) to my order just fine 5 seconds ago. I went in earlier today and it was still available then. I even got the confirmation email stating my order was successfully updated and includes Lucky. 

I don't think Julep is being shady. If it was sold out I bet they just underestimated the amount of people who would buy it and pulled it until they could figure out if they could get more in stock? I'm not sure how their system works but I hardly doubt they are trying to screw over loyal mavens.


----------



## Annie92 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm so on the fence about this month, You ladies have convinced me on the colors, but every time I end up buying pastel shades, they end up looking too bright and offputting on my tan hands. 



> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to say, this is irritating.  (Stepping up on soap box now!)  I had Lucky saved in my March order 2 days ago, and it was not sold out...tonight I go back to confirm I still liked all my choices, and it's sold out?!  How does a color that isn't even released yet already get sold out?  And wouldn't they kind of have a "hold" on whatever we are saving in our orders during the ordering window?
> ...


 Also, this month and past month I added the additions to my box and saved my selections before they sold out. In both cases, the 'sold out' polish still showed up the slots for my three add ons (since I had saved it), but i just wasn't able to add a second bottle. 

I think the "sold out' in this case, means that they are already reserved as add ons by other mavens, not necessary sold to other non-maven customers.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 24, 2013)

All I know is I had it saved in my order already, made a change to a different add on item, then hit Save again...and received a message that one of the items I was trying to purchase was sold out- which was Lucky. So if they are, in fact, trying to hold inventory for subscribers it isn't working.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you get the same amount of jules for a regular maven box as you do if you upgrade? Nevermind didn't look hard enough of their site.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

Check out Hard Candy "Jubilee" it's a green multi glitter with orange flecks. I can't post the image bc I'm on my iPad, but you can see it on HC's fb page. It's $4 at Walmart. I'll be skipping the march box. Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151285858986301&amp;set=pb.129088146300.-2207520000.1361730957&amp;type=3&amp;theater


----------



## hiheather (Feb 24, 2013)

Does that mean the new Hard Candy polishes have hit stores?! Time to visit Wally World!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 24, 2013)

> Check out Hard Candy "Jubilee" it's a green multi glitter with orange flecks. I can't post the image bc I'm on my iPad, but you can see it on HC's fb page. It's $4 at Walmart. I'll be skipping the march box. Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151285858986301&amp;set=pb.129088146300.-2207520000.1361730957&amp;type=3&amp;theater


. Thanks for the suggestion! I am going there today to buy some groceries (read: check out Flower cosmetics).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does that mean the new Hard Candy polishes have hit stores?! Time to visit Wally World!


 I was there yesterday, they haven't hit stores yet.


----------



## libedon (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jasminexoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be cool if they included how to guides or videos to do wild nail polish styles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe even include rhinestones or little stones to accessorize your nails haha


 They have included a card with photos of how to wear looks in boxes in previous months. They also did a bunch of cute tutorials for valentines day on their youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/JulepNailParlor


----------



## hiheather (Feb 24, 2013)

> I was there yesterday, they haven't hit stores yet.


 Darn. Thanks for the heads up. The 'milky' glitters they have coming out need to be in my life right now. I just googled it and saw comments on a few blogs saying they've spotted them. I'm just going to stalk the makeup section when I do my shopping now.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check out Hard Candy "Jubilee" it's a green multi glitter with orange flecks. I can't post the image bc I'm on my iPad, but you can see it on HC's fb page. It's $4 at Walmart. I'll be skipping the march box.
> 
> Here's the link:
> ...


 Ohhh I like that color, will have to keep my eye out for it.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

I was just at Walmart and the Hard Candy polishes aren't there yet, but there was an empty spot where they might go. I did pick up a Flower cream shadow and lip butter though.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 24, 2013)

I keep switching my box! I think I'm sticking with Boho, with Minnie and freedom top coat add on!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 24, 2013)

I had the full wardrobe but decided to just get It Girl with the yellow (Vivien, I think) added on.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

I got inspired by the colors this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did a Spring Skittle mani.

excuse the instagram filter, but the filter made them as close to actual color as I could get them.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

I Love this! Everytime I try to paint my nails different colors I feel like it looks stupid, but this looks awesome! I need to figure out how to rock it with confidence!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Love this! Everytime I try to paint my nails different colors I feel like it looks stupid, but this looks awesome! I need to figure out how to rock it with confidence!


 I think it has a lot to do with picking a cohesive color scheme. like all neon, all primary, all milky, all jewel toned, then they look like they sort of belong together.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Feb 25, 2013)

Changed my mine like ten times this month! Final decision made! Bombshell with Shenae, Simone, and power duo as add ons (I love products). Could've upgraded for $5 more dollars but wouldn't be getting two hand creams and the scrub.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 25, 2013)

Lucky is not "Sold Out" now. How very convenient...after the Maven order window is closed.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

My jewelry box came today!!!

Does anyone else have it here? Mine is cracked on back near the hinges and I was wondering if that was an issue with all of them before I go complaining to Julep.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lucky is not "Sold Out" now. How very convenient...after the Maven order window is closed.


 I never saw it sold out. I added it to my box just fine when everyone was saying it was sold out.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe they were just website glitches?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My jewelry box came today!!!
> 
> Does anyone else have it here? Mine is cracked on back near the hinges and I was wondering if that was an issue with all of them before I go complaining to Julep.


Just looked at mine. No cracks. I would give them a call and see if they can replace it.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

> Just looked at mine. No cracks. I would give them a call and see if they can replace it.


 I shot them an email. It was driving me insane knowing it was cracked.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got inspired by the colors this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did a Spring Skittle mani.
> 
> excuse the instagram filter, but the filter made them as close to actual color as I could get them.


 What color is on your thumb?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got inspired by the colors this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did a Spring Skittle mani.
> 
> excuse the instagram filter, but the filter made them as close to actual color as I could get them.


 I love this!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

I ended up with my it girl box, no add ons. Hoping a golden box comes my way.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

Thumb- Sally Hansen Shrimply Divine

Pointer- OPI x Nicki Minaj Pink Friday

Middle- Julep Daisy

Ring- Essie Mint Candy Apple

Pinky- Zoya Marley


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thumb- Sally Hansen Shrimply Divine
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  I usually pick up some nail polish when I pick up my prescriptions and will definitely have to look for Sally Hansen Shrimply Divine &amp; Essie Mint Candy Apple - they're gorgeous!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jasminexoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be cool if they included how to guides or videos to do wild nail polish styles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe even include rhinestones or little stones to accessorize your nails haha


You might want to check out Nail Art Society. They send out a kit each month with all the items needed for a specific look.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 25, 2013)

> I was there yesterday, they haven't hit stores yet.


 I saw them there today. Not really digging them to be honest, but I did pick up a fabulous sparkly coral called piece of papaya.




They remind me of those gross malt eggs my mom used to put in my easter basket lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw them there today. Not really digging them to be honest, but I did pick up a fabulous sparkly coral called piece of papaya.
> 
> ...


 The row above looks 100x better, very indi-esque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw them there today. Not really digging them to be honest, but I did pick up a fabulous sparkly coral called piece of papaya.
> 
> ...


 Eek! Those are the ones I'm super excited about. I never bought any indie polish because of the price tag, but those oh my the orange! THE GREEN!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

They are so cute! I die! And yes super indie polish looking &lt;3


----------



## AMaas (Feb 25, 2013)

> Maybe they were just website glitches?


 So here is the response I received from Julep. Just sharing this for other subscribers as an FYI. I'm not trying to bash Julep - love their products! I'm glad others were able to successfully add it to their orders. Just irks me. Here is their response: Thank you for reaching out to us. We apologize for any frustration with the Add-on Luck being out of stock this month. We have a certain number allotted for add-ons and once those are claimed, it shows as out-of-stock. The Lucky polish was much more popular than we anticipated. We sincerely apologize for any frustration, we will also have some great deals during the secret store as well! Please do not hesitate to reach out to us with any further questions or concerns. Until next time, have a great day and shine on!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

I think its suspect that its sold out for many people attempting to add it on to their box but it is suddenly in stock for double the price...

Okay, I guess it is sold out yet again. I know when I checked earlier it gave the option to add to bag.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw them there today. Not really digging them to be honest, but I did pick up a fabulous sparkly coral called piece of papaya.
> 
> ...


 Whaaat! That is a ton of HC nail polish! The displays at all of the Walmarts within 30 miles of me are just four colors. The stickers for the top row look awesome. I get my hot little hands on Black Tie Optional.



> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is the response I received from Julep. Just sharing this for other subscribers as an FYI. I'm not trying to bash Julep - love their products! I'm glad others were able to successfully add it to their orders. Just irks me.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to throw shade on Julep, but it seems a little sketchy.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 26, 2013)

I went to one of my walmarts yesterday and the other one today and no HC polish yet so I keep buying Flower stuff. Yesterday I got a cream shadow and lip butter, today a cream blush and a brow pencil, I'm really loving the line but I hope Walmart has the polishes soon.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whaaat! That is a ton of HC nail polish! The displays at all of the Walmarts within 30 miles of me are just four colors. The stickers for the top row look awesome. I get my hot little hands on Black Tie Optional.
> ...


 It is a bit sketchy


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is the response I received from Julep. Just sharing this for other subscribers as an FYI. I'm not trying to bash Julep - love their products! I'm glad others were able to successfully add it to their orders. Just irks me.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like they are just trying to make more money, like any other company. They know that they are people that are willing to pay for it no matter the price.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is the response I received from Julep. Just sharing this for other subscribers as an FYI. I'm not trying to bash Julep - love their products! I'm glad others were able to successfully add it to their orders. Just irks me.
> 
> ...


 Seems pretty standard to me...."quantities limited" etc are normal things to hear during a sale.


----------



## libedon (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw them there today. Not really digging them to be honest, but I did pick up a fabulous sparkly coral called piece of papaya.
> 
> ...


 These remind me of the Illamasqua Imperfection speckled polishes!! It would be amazing to see if there was a dupe there. (below is Illamasqua Mottle, reminding me of that green 664, though it's a little less minty)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2013)

> These remind me of the Illamasqua Imperfection speckled polishes!! It would be amazing to see if there was a dupe there. (below is Illamasqua Mottle, reminding me of that green 664, though it's a little less minty)


 Ooh, that looks like a weird disease or mold, which I mean in a good way. I think I'm going to have to snag that one. It looks boring in the bottle but awesomely weird in the nail.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, that looks like a weird disease or mold, which I mean in a good way. I think I'm going to have to snag that one. It looks boring in the bottle but awesomely weird in the nail.


 "Weird disease or mold"-- That made me laugh!!  I too enjoy 'ugly' or unconventional nail colors.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 26, 2013)

I think I am suppose to have Illamasqua speckled polishes. There is a thread about them that I have looked at and blocked from my vision so I am not tempted anymore. Then ta dah! here it is again. Really testing my will power!


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 26, 2013)

I just got shipping info!!! It has to be for my maven box. Haven't ordered anything!!! Yay!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These remind me of the Illamasqua Imperfection speckled polishes!! It would be amazing to see if there was a dupe there. (below is Illamasqua Mottle, reminding me of that green 664, though it's a little less minty)


 I just ordered two of the Illamasqua speckled polishes from Sephora...the blue and purple. I'm hoping they will be waiting for me today!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 26, 2013)

> Whaaat! That is a ton of HC nail polish! The displays at all of the Walmarts within 30 miles of me are just four colors. The stickers for the top row look awesome. I get my hot little hands on Black Tie Optional.


 There were actually four rows: milky glitters, shimmers, glitters, and creams.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were actually four rows: milky glitters, shimmers, glitters, and creams.


 I so hope we get them at my local Walmart D: they still don't have the Flower products there... -.-'


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered two of the Illamasqua speckled polishes from Sephora...the blue and purple. I'm hoping they will be waiting for me today!


Nice. I went earlier and the blue was out of stock. They must have gotten some in. Ohh the temptation.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were actually four rows: milky glitters, shimmers, glitters, and creams.


If you venture out again, I'd love to see a photo of all the rows! That way I know what to lemming after.

Or has anyone seen a photo of the display online?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you venture out again, I'd love to see a photo of all the rows! That way I know what to lemming after.
> ...


 Hard Candy's Facebook page has pictures of each polish!  Some look awesome!


----------



## maeiland (Feb 26, 2013)

I went to 4 different Walmarts today looking for the Hard Candy polish. 3 had the display up but no polish yet. The lady in the beauty department at one of the stores told me they'd be up tomorrow.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 26, 2013)

Went to Wal-Mart tonight, had a big empty section in beauty I'm assuming was the Flower display. No new Hard Candy either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But Revlon whipped colorstay was on markdown for $5. Been wanting to try it so whoop whoop.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 26, 2013)

Today was the third day in a row I went to Walmart and still no Hard Candy polish, but I was able to resist Flower today. It had become a trend that for the past few days when I couldn't find HC to get a couple Flower things. If I go back Thursday and there's still no polish I'm getting more Flower, I've had a chance to try everything I've bought and so far, so good.


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 27, 2013)

Random question.. the secret store thing i read about last month... do they do that every month??  when is it done??


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question.. the secret store thing i read about last month... do they do that every month??  when is it done??


 I've been a maven since November and so far they have done it every month. It is usually at the beginning of the month the first 72 hours I think.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

How much do single bottles of polish typically go for in the secret store? I know sets are $14.99 so if singles are $5 thats a hella deal!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How much do single bottles of polish typically go for in the secret store? I know sets are $14.99 so if singles are $5 thats a hella deal!


 If I remember correctly  the single ones are like $7.99, the sets are cheaper.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

For those who haven't checked their email yet, Jennifer is free today with the promo code "oscars."


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm REALLY hoping Ginger is in the secret store, I'm kicking myself for not getting it last month...i had no idea how gorgeous it was!  Le sigh


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 27, 2013)

I tried it and as far as I know, it's not working... but I also didn't have anything else in my cart XD;


----------



## zorabell (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fine print in the email said with orders over $5


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The fine print in the email said with orders over $5


 It worked for me, but I purchased Teresa too.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 27, 2013)

Are there any polishes that are on sale or cheaper than $11.20?


----------



## klg534 (Feb 27, 2013)

You have to put something else in your cart for it to work. I just tried it!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

It isn't working for me even though I have stuff in my cart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ohwell. Last thing I need is anymore Julep polishes.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking at the description on the site and I'm confused. Is Jennifer a sheer or a creme? I thought sheers were sheer and cremes were a more solid color.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

I got the oxygen nail treatment I have been wanting along with my free Jennifer.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> I'm looking at the description on the site and I'm confused.Â Is Jennifer a sheer or a creme?Â I thought sheers were sheer and cremes were a more solid color.Â


 I think creme just means that it's not shimmery. Not a frost, metallic, foil, etc.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think creme just means that it's not shimmery. Not a frost, metallic, foil, etc.


 Ooooh, okay, that makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 27, 2013)

> I've been a maven since November and so far they have done it every month. It is usually at the beginning of the month the first 72 hours I think.


 Thank you!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!


 You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## libedon (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking at the description on the site and I'm confused. Is Jennifer a sheer or a creme? I thought sheers were sheer and cremes were a more solid color.


 Jennifer is definitely more sheer. It's a light pinky nude that gives a coverage similar to the oxygen nail treatment.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jennifer is definitely more sheer. It's a light pinky nude that gives a coverage similar to the oxygen nail treatment.


 Kinda like Emmanuelle?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Went to Wal-Mart tonight, had a big empty section in beauty I'm assuming was the Flower display. No new Hard Candy either.
> 
> 
> ...


 $5??  That's an amazing price for an amazing product!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping Ginger is in the secret store, I'm kicking myself for not getting it last month...i had no idea how gorgeous it was!  Le sigh


 I'm pulling for Ginger, too.  And Julia!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pulling for Ginger, too.  And Julia!


 and Evangeline!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 27, 2013)

> $5?? Â That's an amazing price for an amazing product!


 Yes! I was so shocked. They had so much beauty markdowns so I was in heaven. So far I love the foundation! Sidenote: had anyone gotten shipping notices yet? Don't they start sending them out on the 27th?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and Evangeline!


 I bought two Valentines day bags I didnt get Evangeline but I have two free codes so hopefully they will have it in the secret store.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought two Valentines day bags I didnt get Evangeline but I have two free codes so hopefully they will have it in the secret store.


 I've been checking the site and Evangeline isn't even on there yet.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been checking the site and Evangeline isn't even on there yet.


 the mystery glitter from the new years box never showed up on the site either...


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

For all the ladies waiting for the Hard Candy polishes my Walmart had them out today. I got 7 of them but believe me I could have went nuts. They were $4 each.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 27, 2013)

UGH SAN FRANCISCO WHY YOU NO ALLOW WALMART?!?!

so far away.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

I just mentally changed the order of those polishes around so that the numbers were in order 0.0


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all the ladies waiting for the Hard Candy polishes my Walmart had them out today. I got 7 of them but believe me I could have went nuts. They were $4 each.


 Oh my goodness!  Please let us know how the formula is!  I am dying to know what that blue milky glitter is like.  Yummy!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and Evangeline!


 I love Evangeline, but it is not holographic in my opinion.  Beautiful, but just like the suede polishes with a top coat.  Perfect year-round fall color!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just mentally changed the order of those polishes around so that the numbers were in order 0.0


 Lol, I thought I was the only one that did that.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all the ladies waiting for the Hard Candy polishes my Walmart had them out today. I got 7 of them but believe me I could have went nuts. They were $4 each.


 They looks like tubes of glitter - okay, except for Jelly Bean Blue.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and Evangeline!


 I have a love hate relationship with her. Gorgeous in the sun and bright light. Not so much indoors in low lighting.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Evangeline, but it is not holographic in my opinion.  Beautiful, but just like the suede polishes with a top coat.  Perfect year-round fall color!


 I agree completely.  I had a love/hate relationship with the suede polishes - I loved the colors and how quickly they dried, but my nails seemed to hate them; each of my nails were chipped within 3 hours.  I might have to try Rebel and Ginger again later.  I'm wearing theBalm's Call Me Iridescent right now (my Hautelook order FINALLY arrived after nearly a month) and LOVE it.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all the ladies waiting for the Hard Candy polishes my Walmart had them out today. I got 7 of them but believe me I could have went nuts. They were $4 each.


You should post these over in the nail section. I'm sure the nail junkies like me would love to see those!


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

They are in order, just the wrong way because I had to switch sides I was taking the picture on so the sun wouldn't ruin it.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Feb 27, 2013)

This was my first month to order a box (just got my intro box) and can I just say how much I hate these "smoked pastels".  I hate anything pastel. And everything else was too peachy.  So I used this month as an excuse to order the Modern Beauty box.  I couldn't pass up the 750 jules offer for my first box! lol


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree completely.  I had a love/hate relationship with the suede polishes - I loved the colors and how quickly they dried, but my nails seemed to hate them; each of my nails were chipped within 3 hours.  I might have to try Rebel and Ginger again later.  I'm wearing theBalm's Call Me Iridescent right now (my Hautelook order FINALLY arrived after nearly a month) and LOVE it.


 I used the Revlon Colorstay base and top coat with the suedes, and they lasted well enough for me.  I change my nail polish every 48 hours, though. And GAH, I almost purchased Call Me Iridescent but I opted for Hella Yella and Coral Reef instead.  Next tiiiime!  (Still haven't received my Hautelook order, bah.)


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the Revlon Colorstay base and top coat with the suedes, and they lasted well enough for me.  I change my nail polish every 48 hours, though. And GAH, I almost purchased Call Me Iridescent but I opted for Hella Yella and Coral Reef instead.  Next tiiiime!  (Still haven't received my Hautelook order, bah.)


 Haha oh, I love this place - I don't seem nearly as weird as I should.  I painted my nails on Monday.  I got my Hautelook order last night and HAD to try Call Me Iridescent.  I don't know what kind of nail polish you typically wear, but I usually wear nude/light pink/sheer colors (basically "my nails but better" shades) and Call Me Iridescent fits right into my usual go-to colors.  It's a gorgeous glittery light pink/purple pearl color.  It took 3 thin coats for it to look like it does in the bottle - the first coat just looked like clear nail polish with bits of gold glitter and the second coat looked like a sheer light pink with gold glitter.  It dries a little faster than most Julep colors do for me.  I definitely want to try more nail polish from theBalm.  I hope Hautelook has another theBalm event soon.  I also got Sexy Mama and can't wait to try it.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha oh, I love this place - I don't seem nearly as weird as I should.  I painted my nails on Monday.  I got my Hautelook order last night and HAD to try Call Me Iridescent.  I don't know what kind of nail polish you typically wear, but I usually wear nude/light pink/sheer colors (basically "my nails but better" shades) and Call Me Iridescent fits right into my usual go-to colors.  It's a gorgeous glittery light pink/purple pearl color.  It took 3 thin coats for it to look like it does in the bottle - the first coat just looked like clear nail polish with bits of gold glitter and the second coat looked like a sheer light pink with gold glitter.  It dries a little faster than most Julep colors do for me.  I definitely want to try more nail polish from theBalm.  I hope Hautelook has another theBalm event soon.  I also got Sexy Mama and can't wait to try it.


 That sounds lovely!  I have about seven Hot Ticket polishes, and the formula is fantastic.  I am surprised they aren't more popular.  Did you get the Sexy Mama powder or the Hot Mama blush?  I am obsessed (obsessed, I say!) with TheBalm blushes.  So pretty and usable, if that makes any sense.


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

Swatches! I did this pretty fast in my backyard with my phone so i'm sorry about the lighting. Im also putting the pic with the lid names up again so you ladies won't have to scroll back and forth for the ;p I swatched them in the same order as well.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are in order, just the wrong way because I had to switch sides I was taking the picture on so the sun wouldn't ruin it.


 oh. lol. I see that now. haha. I do believe my blonde roots just showed! lol


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches! I did this pretty fast in my backyard with my phone so i'm sorry about the lighting. Im also putting the pic with the lid names up again so you ladies won't have to scroll back and forth for the ;p I swatched them in the same order as well.


 dear goodness, black tie optional looks soooooooo cool. and hip hip hooray looks like it didn't work out so smoothly :/ how many coats did it take for Jelly bean blue to be opaque?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds lovely!  I have about seven Hot Ticket polishes, and the formula is fantastic.  I am surprised they aren't more popular.  Did you get the Sexy Mama powder or the Hot Mama blush?  I am obsessed (obsessed, I say!) with TheBalm blushes.  So pretty and usable, if that makes any sense.


 I got the Sexy Mama powder.  I don't really wear blush and I love anti-shine products - I'm kinda paranoid about having a shiny face (thank you, high school).  I kinda want to try their blushes, but there just seem to be so many options.  I didn't realize that there were more Hot Ticket nail polishes.  I actually thought "Hot Ticket" was the name of the color till I tried to find another (Hautelook REALLY needs to ship faster).


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches! I did this pretty fast in my backyard with my phone so i'm sorry about the lighting. Im also putting the pic with the lid names up again so you ladies won't have to scroll back and forth for the ;p I swatched them in the same order as well.


 I need Celebrate Sequins in my life right now.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

I am soooooo happy that none of these are calling my name. My credit card just threatened me! lol



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches! I did this pretty fast in my backyard with my phone so i'm sorry about the lighting. Im also putting the pic with the lid names up again so you ladies won't have to scroll back and forth for the ;p I swatched them in the same order as well.


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

These are all 2 coats. Black Tie Optional is the best polish ever i'm so i love with it already. Hip Hip Hooray is taking a trip back to Walmart tomorrow it was way to goopy &amp; annoying. Jelly Bean Blue looks nice &amp; opaque with just the two coats.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are all 2 coats. Black Tie Optional is the best polish ever i'm so i love with it already. Hip Hip Hooray is taking a trip back to Walmart tomorrow it was way to goopy &amp; annoying. Jelly Bean Blue looks nice &amp; opaque with just the two coats.


 Wow that's amazing! I can't wait to get some of them &lt;3


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are all 2 coats. Black Tie Optional is the best polish ever i'm so i love with it already. Hip Hip Hooray is taking a trip back to Walmart tomorrow it was way to goopy &amp; annoying. Jelly Bean Blue looks nice &amp; opaque with just the two coats.


 woah. I've never had a milky glitter be opaque in two coats 0.o


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Sexy Mama powder.  I don't really wear blush and I love anti-shine products - I'm kinda paranoid about having a shiny face (thank you, high school).  I kinda want to try their blushes, but there just seem to be so many options.  I didn't realize that there were more Hot Ticket nail polishes.  I actually thought "Hot Ticket" was the name of the color till I tried to find another (Hautelook REALLY needs to ship faster).


 Ah, I can't give you my opinion on the powder because I don't use it (mine came in a little palette with blush and bronzer.)  My skin is so dry that powder seems to make it worse.  If you ever do venture to try a blush from them, I recommend Down Boy-- it's a matte pink that is so natural and perfect with any makeup combo.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need Celebrate Sequins in my life right now.


 I NEED JELLY BEAN BLUE!  Didn't mean to yell, but it happened.


----------



## maeiland (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't want to take over the Julep board with Hard Candy so here is the link to the post I made on the Nail Talk board:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133343/hard-candy-2013-spring-collections


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 27, 2013)

I really like the crush on lava!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got my shipment notification! Weee!!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatches! I did this pretty fast in my backyard with my phone so i'm sorry about the lighting. Im also putting the pic with the lid names up again so you ladies won't have to scroll back and forth for the ;p I swatched them in the same order as well.


 They're all so pretty! Thanks for posting the swatches.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone gotten a shipping notice? I thought they send them on the 27th.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 28, 2013)

> Anyone gotten a shipping notice? I thought they send them on the 27th.


 I got mine yesterday. No tracking info available yet tho.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone gotten a shipping notice? I thought they send them on the 27th.


 I got one for my add-ons, but not the box!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't they mail them out in waves?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing here :S


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one for my add-ons, but not the box!


 ^^This. It's my first time getting the monthly box...I didn't realize that they didn't send it all out together.


----------



## maeiland (Feb 28, 2013)

I got charged today but no shipping notice yet. I'm gonna assume it means that I'm getting a golden box.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one for my add-ons, but not the box!


Ditto! I thought that was strange!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today but no shipping notice yet. I'm gonna assume it means that I'm getting a golden box.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone gotten a shipping notice? I thought they send them on the 27th.


 Got one for my add on today.


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today but no shipping notice yet. I'm gonna assume it means that I'm getting a golden box.


 I hope the same for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Feb 28, 2013)

Darn.

I'm anxiously awaiting my box. I'm the lotion is the final piece to my trade for my most sought after polish collection since I got into polish. COME ON JULEP. I want my nail polish Christmas morning!!!!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 28, 2013)

No shipping notification for me either.  My box is It Girl with no add-ons.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 28, 2013)

I just checked my jules have been added, and they took my money. Hopefully I get a notice tomorrow.

I'm expecting my replacement jewelry box tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Feb 28, 2013)

> Darn. I'm anxiously awaiting my box. I'm the lotion is the final piece to my trade for my most sought after polish collection since I got into polish. COME ON JULEP. I want my nail polish Christmas morning!!!!


 0.0 what's the polish collection?


----------



## cari12 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got my maven box shipment email yesterday and it left WA today. My add-ons shipment came this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Feb 28, 2013)

> 0.0 what's the polish collection?


 www.scrangie.com/2011/12/wet-n-wild-coloricon-ice-baby-glitter.html?m=1 The Wet N Wild Ice Baby Glitter collection. I caught a few on markdown before I really cared about polish since then I've tried to hard to hunt down all the others. But they will finally be mine! Haha. I have small nail polish lemmings... I think thats the word they call it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.scrangie.com/2011/12/wet-n-wild-coloricon-ice-baby-glitter.html?m=1
> 
> ...


 Oh wow! I see why you want them!! *drools*


----------



## wels5711 (Mar 1, 2013)

has anybody else noticed this http://www.julep.com/shop/beauty-and-body/dd-concealer.html


----------



## hiheather (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't like the idea of Julep turning into a possible full blown makeup company. But perhaps that is why the modern beauty box came about as a slow introduction into the transition.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't like the idea of Julep turning into a possible full blown makeup company. But perhaps that is why the modern beauty box came about as a slow introduction into the transition.


 Me neither!  I guess there are only so many nail polish colors...


----------



## cari12 (Mar 1, 2013)

See I'd love it. I love their polishes and related products but I'd love to see what other stuff they could come out with.


----------



## BrittaniS (Mar 1, 2013)

Secret store up - it is just so-so IMO


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope the same for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notification for me either.  My box is It Girl with no add-ons.


 Same for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 1, 2013)

Is the nail polish remover in the packets the same nail polish remover that they sell in the pump bottle. The pump bottle says non-acetone on it, but I don't see anywhere on the packets if it is or not.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 1, 2013)

@jesemiaud -- I got a set of the polish packets, and it does seem to be the non-acetone remover.  I had put some polish over a gel top coat and used the wipes to remove the top color.  It didn't seem to hurt the gel layer at all, which acetone would have done.

I got my shipping notices for box (Modern Beauty) and add-ons. 

I got a couple of things from the Secret Store, but mostly products.  I got the mani set for $15 that comes with Eva, which is a dupe for me but also a polish I tend to wear frequently.  I might have ordered one of the St. Pat's day sets, but I wasn't sure I'd get them in time to have for the day, since I'll be travelling for work the whole week before.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

I loved the stuff in the secret store! I'm fairly new so I've only received a few boxes so far so I don't have quite the collection that everyone else does. I had $38 left on my gift card so I got the Wish Upon a Charm - Gold Rush and the Purple Reign set of 5 polishes (I LOVE purple!) Very happy with this purchase!


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 1, 2013)

No ginger in the secret store......


----------



## geee (Mar 1, 2013)

I got the "Be Kind To Your Cuticles Set" from the secret store left money from on my v-day gift card just in case if there's a St. Patrick's day mystery box.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

In the secret store I got Wish upon a Charm Shamrock Shine. Almost got the purple rain but I already have Morgan and a matte top coat.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the secret store I got Wish upon a Charm Shamrock Shine. Almost got the purple rain but I already have Morgan and a matte top coat.


 I actually ordered the Matte Top Coat as an add-on this month already so I have 2 coming to me, but I used up my first bottle so quickly so I'm sure I'll put both to good use! I have a problem with wanting to try it on every single manicure I do now because I love the matte effect so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandarae (Mar 1, 2013)

No shipping notices yet. Waiting for my It Girl and add on Lucky.


----------



## geee (Mar 1, 2013)

> No shipping notices yet. Waiting for my It Girl and add on Lucky.


 WoW Really ? I got my shipping notice on the 27th and my box is arriving today. Hopefully you get yours soon.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 1, 2013)

i still haven't gotten a shipment notice but i did get one for my add-ons. i'm tempted to get the spring fling set from the secret store since i love robin and it's been OOS for a while.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 1, 2013)

No shipping notice for either my box or add-ons, but I did finally get charged this morning...so hopefully they'll be shipping soon.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope they don't have Amy in the secret store since I already want to order a BB cream from prettyandcute!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

I was just wondering if someone would be so kind as to post what is available in the Secret Store.

I skipped the March box &amp; I really would like to know what I missed out on in the store. Thank you!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> www.scrangie.com/2011/12/wet-n-wild-coloricon-ice-baby-glitter.html?m=1 The Wet N Wild Ice Baby Glitter collection. I caught a few on markdown before I really cared about polish since then I've tried to hard to hunt down all the others. But they will finally be mine! Haha. I have small nail polish lemmings... I think thats the word they call it.


 Oh my goodness those are gorgeous


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the stuff in the secret store! I'm fairly new so I've only received a few boxes so far so I don't have quite the collection that everyone else does. I had $38 left on my gift card so I got the Wish Upon a Charm - Gold Rush and the Purple Reign set of 5 polishes (I LOVE purple!) Very happy with this purchase!


 Wow purple reign is super pretty!!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow purple reign is super pretty!!


 Haha I know you are a fellow purple fanatic


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I loved the stuff in the secret store! I'm fairly new so I've only received a few boxes so far so I don't have quite the collection that everyone else does. I had $38 left on my gift card so I got the Wish Upon a Charm - Gold Rush and the Purple Reign set of 5 polishes (I LOVE purple!) Very happy with this purchase!




I love purple too!  I need to think about this one... I also have my eye on the pastel paradise set, even though Susie is on her way to me from my add-ons.  I am kicking myself for getting add-ons with my box!  This Secret Store thing is awesome!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I know you are a fellow purple fanatic


 mhm ^^ I LOVE purple! And one would think I have a lot of purple polish, but I really don't XD I would've loved to pick this up, but I got the whole wardrobe, so...it would just be too much D: but if that collection pops up again in the secret store, I'll get it for sure XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

Also...still no shipping email -.-'


----------



## zorabell (Mar 1, 2013)

So I went ahead and got two sets form the secret store.

I really wanted the makeup bag and the lip gloss in Poppy, and I love the mascara. I am not sure how much I will like the topcoat for hair. Has anyone tried it before?





I actually picked up this set mainly for Kylie, I miss out on it when it was first released and I never saw it back in stock, I don't think it comes with the magnet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have other magnets I can use with it. The hand scrub and lotion will either be back ups so I won't run out or they will go in my guest bathroom but I will probably hoard them because I like them so much. I only had about $24 left on my card so I only paid about $15 out of pocket for all of this.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2013)

I accidentally skipped since I forgot to use my Julep credits and don't have a current credit card on file. Since they can't get payment from me then I'm not getting a box and I'm not paying $22 for a couple of polishes. I know I can email them about it but it's such a hassle that I'll just skip it this month.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 1, 2013)

Still no shipping notice for either my addon or the box yet.  It was like this last month as well - didn't get shipping notice until the start of the new month. Soooo frustrating.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the nail polish remover in the packets the same nail polish remover that they sell in the pump bottle. The pump bottle says non-acetone on it, but I don't see anywhere on the packets if it is or not.


 the packets I received in past boxes have acetone in them. I don't know if they've changed them to match the non-acetone formula in the bottles.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 1, 2013)

Still no shipping notice for me. I'm so glad nothing in the secret store catches my eye. My wallet let out a sigh of relief.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm tempted to get the Spring Fling set so I can get Robin and the Be Kind To Your Cuticles set so I can get the nail growth serum and another cuticle oil.  I don't know if it's completely worth it to pay $37 for 3 products (of 7 total) I want.  Seems like a bit of a waste.  I don't like that cuticle stick and I'd be getting 2 more Jennifers (I ordered one when it was free with the promo code).  I do really want those 3 products though.  Gah.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 1, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!

Nothing in the Secret Store stands out for me either. But I was really only looking for a couple of specific things this month. I'm pretty nail polished out for a bit I think. Ask me again if another mystery box comes out ;-)


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 1, 2013)

I snagged the Purple Reign gift set and Vivien!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually ordered the Matte Top Coat as an add-on this month already so I have 2 coming to me, but I used up my first bottle so quickly so I'm sure I'll put both to good use! I have a problem with wanting to try it on every single manicure I do now because* I love the matte effect so much *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ooh girl. me too. I think it looks so so pretty over glitters


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> ooh girl. me too. I think it looks so so pretty over glitters


 I love the matte top coat over ivy.


----------



## kittenparty (Mar 1, 2013)

I got the Purple Reign set, along with Gold Rush. I really wanted Oscar, and I like the others too. Excited for the matte top coat too!

I'm fairly new to Julep, so there are a lot of colors I definitely want! Plus I got that gift card deal a couple weeks ago, so I feel like I'm getting a pretty good deal.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> I got the Purple Reign set, along with Gold Rush. I really wanted Oscar, and I like the others too. Excited for the matte top coat too! I'm fairly new to Julep, so there are a lot of colors I definitely want! Plus I got that gift card deal a couple weeks ago, so I feel like I'm getting a pretty good deal.


 You should also check eBay I have found a lot of juleps pretty cheap.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kittenparty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Purple Reign set, along with Gold Rush. I really wanted Oscar, and I like the others too. Excited for the matte top coat too!
> 
> I'm fairly new to Julep, so there are a lot of colors I definitely want! Plus I got that gift card deal a couple weeks ago, so I feel like I'm getting a pretty good deal.


I was tempted to get Gold Rush, but compromised and just got Vivien! Purple Reign is a scorching deal. I love the colors, AND a matte coat- super excited!


----------



## kittenparty (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should also check eBay I have found a lot of juleps pretty cheap.


 Sweet, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh girl. me too. I think it looks so so pretty over glitters


 I had not thought to try it over glitters. Now I need to!


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 1, 2013)

I got the purple reign too. And the naturals meet neutral. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 1, 2013)

I got the purple reign too. And the naturals meet neutral. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 2, 2013)

I got the "Be Kind to Your Cuticles" set with some of my gift card.  Great deal!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 2, 2013)

My tracking info from Wednesday still hasn't been updated from the USPS site. I'm not worried tho...it'll be here by Monday I'm sure! ^^^Let us know how you like the be kind to your cuticles set. I'm interested in those products. My cuticles are a mess!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't like the idea of Julep turning into a possible full blown makeup company. But perhaps that is why the modern beauty box came about as a slow introduction into the transition.


Julep just got some major funding and their plan is to expand beyond just nail polish.    

http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/julep-beauty-raises-10-3m-from-andreessen-horowitz-and-maveron-to-disrupt-the-160b-cosmetics-industry/


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good for Julep- I think they have amazing products &amp; I'm their biggest cheerleader


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

Still no tracking for me, I'm kinda worried now


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good for Julep- I think they have amazing products &amp; I'm their biggest cheerleader


I've enjoyed their products as well, so it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Still no tracking for me, I'm kinda worried now


 Gabi- it was 3 or 4 days after "shipping day" before I got my shipping notice. And the stuff didn't actually ship for a couple if days after that. I think Julep's shipping and admin systems may be strained by all the business they're getting.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi- it was 3 or 4 days after "shipping day" before I got my shipping notice. And the stuff didn't actually ship for a couple if days after that. I think Julep's shipping and admin systems may be strained by all the business they're getting.


 I definitely hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 2, 2013)

I got my box yesterday. .It Girl and love the bit of shimmer in Simone and Shenae.. I think Shenae is my fave, reminds me of pistachio ice cream lol. Edited to add... thoughts on the extra they included?


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

What was the extra?


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

My box came today! Ah. Sneaky them not giving me a shipping notice!

Edit: I like the smell of the extra.

Also, the Rockstar Creme bottle is really dumb imo.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Mar 2, 2013)

Never got shipping notice but box delivered today. I ordered the whole set. Really happy I did.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope thats the case for me and they just forgot to email me


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 2, 2013)

Whats funny is that I got my It Girl box today but never any shipping, but I got shipping for my add-on last week and that still hasn't shown up.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whats funny is that I got my It Girl box today but never any shipping, but I got shipping for my add-on last week and that still hasn't shown up.


 lol so strange right?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2013)

Still no shipping email.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday. .It Girl and love the bit of shimmer in Simone and Shenae.. I think Shenae is my fave, reminds me of pistachio ice cream lol.
> 
> Edited to add... thoughts on the extra they included?


 I LOVE IT.  The strawberry-mint lip balm is soft, creamy, and perfect for my skintone.  I also love Shenae!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 2, 2013)

Received my box today - Boho Glam.  Love the pearly yellow Leila in particular.  I also received someone ELSE's Lucky add on.  I myself was unable to order one (see my previous soap box rant in this thread).  Boo! 

I've already emailed Julep about it.  Simple name mix-up.  I promise I will not take this as a sign of Julep trying to rub it in my face that I couldn't order Lucky as an add on this month.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my boz no time to check it out, but it was in the mail yay!!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm guessing I just have a botched Shenae I tried painting my nails with it but the brush is so off. It doesn't fan out to spread the nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 2, 2013)

> I LOVE IT. Â The strawberry-mint lip balm is soft, creamy, and perfect for my skintone. Â I also love Shenae!


 Gorgeous color right? Yes, the balm smells yummy.. pretty pink color, but don't know that it will actually show up well. I have too many lip balms open right now.


----------



## reepy (Mar 2, 2013)

i ordered add-ons for the first time this month and have a question to those of you who've done this before.  i received my box today but none of the extras were in there.  do they ship add-ons separately?  that seems like a weird business decision, but you never know!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes...add ons are shipped separately


----------



## reepy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes...add ons are shipped separately


Thanks!  Too bad, I wanted the matte top coat NOW.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking for me, I'm kinda worried now


 I never got tracking but my box showed up today.


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got tracking but my box showed up today.


 Interesting. Still waiting on a shipment email here, if nothing arrives today, they're getting an email Monday asking why it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 2, 2013)

> I never got tracking but my box showed up today.


 Yep, that's the USPS for ya!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got tracking but my box showed up today.


 Me too. I got a tracking number for my add on which hasn't arrived; but got my regular maven box today. Looking forward to trying them all out.


----------



## BrittaniS (Mar 2, 2013)

I got both my It Girl box and my add-ons today but I only received a shipping notice for the add-ons.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got tracking but my box showed up today.


Same here!  Kind of makes for a nice surprise.  My box is Boho Glam:









The lip balm feels really nice!


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 2, 2013)

Just checking in to say I got my box today! But no shipping notice for it. My tracking number for my add ons is one of those weird recycled numbers and isn't updating. I'm sure they'll be here soon. Also, I LOVE the special gift this month. I would definitely buy it again when it wears out.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 2, 2013)

I kind of liked not getting tracking. I always stalk the usps site tracking my stuff.  I was surprised to open my mail box and see my julep sitting there.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Julep just got some major funding and their plan is to expand beyond just nail polish.
> ...


 WOW WOW WOW.

Those are some Serious investors. 

My boyfriend is friends with Troy Carter, he is Lady Gaga's manager (one of them) Andressen is arguably one of the best investors there is.

There is a lot of celebrity connection here, wouldn't be surprised if this was for strategic reasons as well as financial.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 2, 2013)

No tracking and my box info on the site says "deferred CIM maven payment"  - whatever that means?!   i should probably check my account to see if the payment was made to julep, but i'm too lazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 2, 2013)

Given Jane Park's background (Harvard MBA), it's not much of a surprise that she's raising PE money. I hope some of it will be used for system enhancements, especially for billing and tracking. And Howard Schulz is the founder of Starbucks ... where she used to work. As for shipping, USPS is frantically trying to edge FedEx and UPS out if residential package delivery. Notice that when they stop delivering MAIL in Saturday later this year, they WILL deliver packages on Saturday. Earlier this year, they changed shipping policy to provide delivery confirmation basically on every package (used to be a separate charge). Again, doesn't seem like their current systems are exactly in line with their plans!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 2, 2013)

I got my Modern Beauty box today (it was like $10 cheaper to get the Modern Beauty box and get the nail polish colors I wanted as add ons).  I completely forgot about the extra, so it was a nice surprise.  It smells nice.  Unfortunately, it's lighter than my natural lip color (even with the sickly-pale color my lips are today).  I'll probably keep it in my car as an extra lip balm (as if having at least one EOS and Carmex wasn't enough).  As for the hand scrub, is it just that St. Ives stuff in a Julep container?  I smelled it and it smelled like those St. Ives apricot scrubs.  I haven't used them in like a year and a half, so I could be remembering the scent incorrectly...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2013)

I wonder how Jane Park went from a former Starbucks employee (granted in executive management position but nonetheless a Starbucks employee) to creating Julep with all these investors. Too bad the Bellevue parlor is still operating without a salon license and is open illegally and has been without a license since 2012.









Under Washington state law each salon location must have a license for each address. Even if it's a chain each location must have it's own license for that address so the Bellevue salon's license has been expired and legally they're not suppose to be open. The Cosmetology DOL has probably already told them to renew or close while they're without a license.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my Julep polishes HOWEVER it bugs me to no end knowing that the Bellevue location is operating illegally which makes me question their business practices. A salon license is $110 per year and this company makes MILLIONS of dollars so there is just NO EXCUSE for them not to shell out the now $160 (late fee) for the 2012 license plus the $110 for the 2013 license.


----------



## maeiland (Mar 2, 2013)

Still no shipping notice for my box or add ons.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

I opened my box just to get the liPbalm out XD had it in my pocket and it melted a bit XD it smells nice thoug


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm kind of obsessed with the lip balm. It gives my lips the perfect tint and its making them super soft.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 2, 2013)

> I wonder how Jane Park went from a former Starbucks employee (granted in executive management position but nonetheless a Starbucks employee) to creating Julep with all these investors.


 A friend of mine from a previous job went from working in a mid-level management position in the insurance industry to opening one of the first waxing salons in NYC. If you have the entepreneurial spirit, the training and contacts (my friend had a Columbia MBA), you tend to look at everything -- even things that are in a hobby or passion outside your career -- in terms of "how can I make a business out of this." Some of my b-school friends have started companies or have jobs that are pretty unbelievable. In fact, one if them is the president &amp; CEO of Revlon ... but before going there, he was in finance at Ingersoll-Rand, which makes construction equipment. Anyway, sorry to be so off topic, but it's something to talk about while I wait for my shipments. One bad thing about living in New Jersey is it takes a LONG time for my nail mail to reach me from Seattle.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 2, 2013)

I seriously love it. Perfect color and flavor. I think Julep heading in the make-up direction might be a great idea.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

Just tried out the moisturizer, though I do hate the cap, I loved the scent and just the way it feels on my hands and... IT"S NOT GREASY! Yay!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried out the moisturizer, though I do hate the cap, I loved the scent and just the way it feels on my hands and... IT"S NOT GREASY! Yay!


 The cap is such a horrible idea imo.

I keep lotion like that in my purse where it could very easily get twisted open and just cause a massive lotion mess in my purse.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The cap is such a horrible idea imo.
> ...


 It is, I just think it's gonna harden and product will get stuck there or something...


----------



## brandarae (Mar 3, 2013)

Still no shipping notices and no box.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Still no shipping notices and no box.:icon_sad:


 Me too.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 3, 2013)

Me three...although I got my shipping notice for my add on Thursday


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 3, 2013)

I came home to find julep in my mailbox! I can't wait to tear into that sucker!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

I think they just didn't send trackings, but you guys will get your stuff XD


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 3, 2013)

Did my nails with Joy last night.  It could be a one coater with careful application, but this is 2 coats.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Did my nails with Joy last night.Â  It could be a one coater with careful application, but this is 2 coats.


 I was thinking of getting it as an add on, after seeing this pic I wish I had.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did my nails with Joy last night.  It could be a one coater with careful application, but this is 2 coats.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty! &lt;3


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of getting it as an add on, after seeing this pic I wish I had.


It's actually not a color I would have chosen if I were out shopping, but I like it!  The Maven program gets me to try colors I normally wouldn't.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

And you are right about the application, I was just swatching them and one coat was good, I still did 2 just in case! OMG I DIE these colors are SO pretty! I can't stop looking at them and can't decide which one I want to wear first O.O


----------



## cari12 (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the cap. I have another lotion with a cap like that and it's never twisted open or made a mess. Occasionally i need to rinse out the hole when it gets dried lotion in it but I prefer it to the pop top caps. Those make a bigger mess. IMO.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's actually not a color I would have chosen if I were out shopping, but I like it!  The Maven program gets me to try colors I normally wouldn't.


 Thats the good thing about all these subs trying things I would never have picked up on my own.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And you are right about the application, I was just swatching them and one coat was good, I still did 2 just in case! OMG I DIE these colors are SO pretty! I can't stop looking at them and can't decide which one I want to wear first O.O


Post pictures when you decide!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Post pictures when you decide!


 will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how Jane Park went from a former Starbucks employee (granted in executive management position but nonetheless a Starbucks employee) to creating Julep with all these investors. Too bad the Bellevue parlor is still operating without a salon license and is open illegally and has been without a license since 2012.
> 
> ...


 

I would bet that the state website is the one that is not presenting up to date information, never once have I had successful interactions with any technology a govt body has come up with. ugh terrible.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of mine from a previous job went from working in a mid-level management position in the insurance industry to opening one of the first waxing salons in NYC. If you have the entepreneurial spirit, the training and contacts (my friend had a Columbia MBA), you tend to look at everything -- even things that are in a hobby or passion outside your career -- in terms of "how can I make a business out of this."
> 
> ...


 Agree 100%, entrepreneurs really are a special breed of personality. Nothing is out of the realm of possibilities, so while they are working whatever high paying job they have, they are constantly thinking about their next move, its takes a high paying job leading up to starting your own company, because its a quit your job live off savings, pay for everything yourself until you prove its a feasible idea and hope to  get outside funding. So maybe their early positions don't look like they relate to their own venture, but it's not like other careers where you move up the ladder within a company, they aren't looking for that positioning.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 3, 2013)

The formula of my It Girl polishes this month sucks. The purple and green are SO streaky. Looks like cheap little kid polish.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The formula of my It Girl polishes this month sucks. The purple and green are SO streaky. Looks like cheap little kid polish.


 mmmm maybe mine evened out when they dried cuz they seem fine O.O (swatched them on a nail wheel)


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The formula of my It Girl polishes this month sucks. The purple and green are SO streaky. Looks like cheap little kid polish.


 I'm applying Shenae now... I am needing to play around with the application a bit.  It's a finicky SOB!  I hope it's worth the trouble!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm applying Shenae now... I am needing to play around with the application a bit.  It's a finicky SOB!  I hope it's worth the trouble!


I had horrible trouble applying Shenae so much that I stopped after the first coat and took it off to continue on with a completely different color.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> The formula of my It Girl polishes this month sucks. The purple and green are SO streaky. Looks like cheap little kid polish.


 Oh no! That's what I got this month.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had horrible trouble applying Shenae so much that I stopped after the first coat and took it off to continue on with a completely different color.


 That is exactly what I am about to do.  The polish (two coats) is completely bubbling off my nails.  I am incredibly disappointed, as I was really hankering for this color!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is exactly what I am about to do.  The polish (two coats) is completely bubbling off my nails.  I am incredibly disappointed, as I was really hankering for this color!


It was my favorite out of all the colors so I was super disappointed. I couldn't get the color to spread on my nail and it was super clumpy in spots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did my nails with Joy last night.  It could be a one coater with careful application, but this is 2 coats.


 I'm trying Jennifer today, but I'm looking forward to trying Joy on Wednesday or Thursday (I haven't received my add-ons yet).  It's so pretty!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did my nails with Joy last night.  It could be a one coater with careful application, but this is 2 coats.


 So pretty -- can't wait to get my add-ons so I can try it!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG the hand cream smells soooo good! And it made my hands feel so soft and smooth. I actually forgot they were including that this month so it was excited to see it. Minnie is such a pretty color but I think I'll use Adrianna first. I needed a good lip balm so hopefully this will fit the bill. It seems very moisturizing and it smells yummy!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 4, 2013)

For those of you who have yet to get a tracking email for their box...my number just showed up a few minutes ago.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have yet to get a tracking email for their box...my number just showed up a few minutes ago.


same here! i just got my email not to long ago and my box is out for delivery today, hah.


----------



## brandarae (Mar 4, 2013)

Just received my shipping notice. My Lucky add-on is a recycled shipping number that's not updated yet. My Maven box is already out for delivery (not a golden box of course!).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had horrible trouble applying Shenae so much that I stopped after the first coat and took it off to continue on with a completely different color.





> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm applying Shenae now... I am needing to play around with the application a bit.  It's a finicky SOB!  I hope it's worth the trouble!





> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was my favorite out of all the colors so I was super disappointed. I couldn't get the color to spread on my nail and it was super clumpy in spots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup yup yup so finicky! And ended up looking clumpy, also took forever to dry :S The worst part is,  you can tell where it's clumpy, like some polish even out when they dry, yeah not this one, I will take pics later, but idk if I will be able to take pictures of the cumplyness cuz it's on my right hand and I can't take pics with my useless left XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG the hand cream smells soooo good! And it made my hands feel so soft and smooth. I actually forgot they were including that this month so it was excited to see it.
> 
> Minnie is such a pretty color but I think I'll use Adrianna first.
> ...


 It does smell amazing! I loved it! 

Also same here, got my shipping notice saying that my box was already delivered lmao


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 4, 2013)

Hehe. I just received a shipping email. Yet I received my box last Friday. I almost hoped I was getting a second one! I LOVE that Julep sends out the monthly boxes so early so we get to enjoy them for the month (and beyond of course).


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup yup yup so finicky! And ended up looking clumpy, also took forever to dry :S The worst part is,  you can tell where it's clumpy, like some polish even out when they dry, yeah not this one, I will take pics later, but idk if I will be able to take pictures of the cumplyness cuz it's on my right hand and I can't take pics with my useless left XD


 I feel like the quality is inexcusable for a high-end brand.  This is the worst nail polish I own, hands down.  I hate to be such a Negative Nellie, because I love Julep!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the quality is inexcusable for a high-end brand.  This is the worst nail polish I own, hands down.  I hate to be such a Negative Nellie, because I love Julep!


 You are not being a Negative Nellie, there's no excuse at all. The color is gorgeous, but the polish is quite finicky...I'm usually really happy with Julep's quality, but this one polish was a let down, I have the whole collection and I will be using them all, I painted my nails last night and will paint them again today, so I will try the whole collection within this next 2 weeks. I definitely hope this is the only one like that... The colors are just too pretty to be such a PITA...


----------



## an9el3md (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the quality is inexcusable for a high-end brand.  This is the worst nail polish I own, hands down.  I hate to be such a Negative Nellie, because I love Julep!


 You've made me glad that I chose bombshell instead.  Sorry for your bad experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Side note:  anyone have an alternative mint green polish they can recommend?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *an9el3md* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You've made me glad that I chose bombshell instead.  Sorry for your bad experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Side note:  anyone have an alternative mint green polish they can recommend?


 You win some, you lose some!  I have to remind myself- it's just nail polish. 

Have you tried Wet n' Wild's "I Need a Refreshmint?"  So good and fun.  Also, Essie's Mint Candy Apple is a great one-- not too green, not too blue.  Both formulations are great.  I am incredibly impressed by WNW's Megalast formula.  I have them all!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not being a Negative Nellie, there's no excuse at all. The color is gorgeous, but the polish is quite finicky...I'm usually really happy with Julep's quality, but this one polish was a let down, I have the whole collection and I will be using them all, I painted my nails last night and will paint them again today, so I will try the whole collection within this next 2 weeks. I definitely hope this is the only one like that... The colors are just too pretty to be such a PITA...


 I am looking forward to your thoughts on the rest of the collection!  Wouldn't it be nice if Julep had a satisfaction-guarantee?  Unfortunately, too many people would abuse it, i.e. "This color clashes with my skintone!"


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 4, 2013)

Well...now I have one extra add-on tracking number.  I ordered three add-ons, but it would not make sense to send two together and then send one by itself.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my shipping email a few minutes ago, hope my box gets here this week.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am looking forward to your thoughts on the rest of the collection!  Wouldn't it be nice if Julep had a satisfaction-guarantee?  Unfortunately, too many people would abuse it, i.e. "This color clashes with my skintone!"


 Heh I will share them for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never found a nail polish that clashes with my skintone O.O or maybe I didn't notice it XD


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heh I will share them for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never found a nail polish that clashes with my skintone O.O or maybe I didn't notice it XD


 The only nail polish that I found 'clashed' with my skintone is Julep's Stella.  It just looked wrong on my nails!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 4, 2013)

I got It Girl with Leila add on. I have tried them all now... The first coat was awful to put on. It was too thick and weird not clumpy but definitely not smooth. The second coat I put on REALLY thick. It smoothed out perfectly as it dried and looks great but will probably peel quickly because of how thick I had to put it on.

I wonder if a few drops of polish thinner would help it out?

That aside, I truly love the colors.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did my nails with Joy last night.  It could be a one coater with careful application, but this is 2 coats.


 Wow!  You weren't kidding!  I just applied Joy and only needed one coat.  Due to some minor shrinkage from Seche Vite, I'm going to go over the tips tomorrow morning and possibly redo my right pinky &amp; left ring finger nail (there's a little smudge on the tips).  I couldn't decide if I wanted to try Joy or Minnie first.  I plan on wearing Shenae the week following St. Patrick's Day (the week before is spring break, so I figured I'd give my nails a bit of a vacation and try to limit myself to the oxygen treatment or Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle polishes).


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only nail polish that I found 'clashed' with my skintone is Julep's Stella.  It just looked wrong on my nails!


 Yellow isn't exactly the easiest color to pull off.  Stella kinda reminds me of mac &amp; cheese or a manilla folder (but mostly mac &amp; cheese).


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yellow isn't exactly the easiest color to pull off.  Stella kinda reminds me of mac &amp; cheese or a manilla folder (but mostly mac &amp; cheese).


 Haha!  That's a perfect description!  I recently bought TheBalm's Hot Ticket nail polish in Hella Yella, and I love it.  It's just a fun sunny yellow!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha!  That's a perfect description!  I recently bought TheBalm's Hot Ticket nail polish in Hella Yella, and I love it.  It's just a fun sunny yellow!


 Oh. my. God.  I'm just now looking at the other Hot Ticket nail polishes and there are so many!!  




  I only see a few that are within my nail polish color comfort zone though (as my bank account breathes a sigh of relief).  Hella Yella and Mellow Yellow (which doesn't seem very "mellow") are... wow.  I don't think I could pull those off.  Well done, you!


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 4, 2013)

So I signed up for my intro box on the 28th, yay! Just a quick question to the experienced Mavens, does your Julep Shipping Notification show up in Chinese or Japanese? I got an email from Julep Maven Team that has a Chinese or Japanese Title and email address (only when I open the email, in my inbox it's in English), yet somehow has all my information and a link to USPS tracking. I just want to make sure this is legitimate and not some hacking of Julep's database or something. Thanks!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I signed up for my intro box on the 28th, yay! Just a quick question to the experienced Mavens, does your Julep Shipping Notification show up in Chinese or Japanese? I got an email from Julep Maven Team that has a Chinese or Japanese Title and email address (only when I open the email, in my inbox it's in English), yet somehow has all my information and a link to USPS tracking. I just want to make sure this is legitimate and not some hacking of Julep's database or something. Thanks!


 I've never seen anything other than an English name.  Shipping notices show up on my iPhone with the name "Julep Shipping".

My Maven box and add-ons were delivered today, so Yay!  I used Maria this weekend.  Loved the color, but it didn't survive cleaning the bathroom.  May try Joy tonight!  I also got a shipping notice that I'm guessing is for my Secret Store purchase.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I signed up for my intro box on the 28th, yay! Just a quick question to the experienced Mavens, does your Julep Shipping Notification show up in Chinese or Japanese? I got an email from Julep Maven Team that has a Chinese or Japanese Title and email address (only when I open the email, in my inbox it's in English), yet somehow has all my information and a link to USPS tracking. I just want to make sure this is legitimate and not some hacking of Julep's database or something. Thanks!


 Are you sure you signed up on the correct website?


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 4, 2013)

All the links go to Julep websites (except the USPS tracking). The website I signed up on was julep.com. My registration email from Julep was normal. I dunno, this is really weird.


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's screenshots:

What it looks like when I open email





And in my inbox:


----------



## doziedoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh dear ladies!!! You guys are such enablers!!! LOL!!! I just became a maven, and got my shipping notice jst now! Yipee!  And I only wear polish on my toes! I do acrylic french tips on my fingers.  I just couldn't resist the sparkly polish, and am so excited for makeup now too! Can't wait to get access to the secret store!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 4, 2013)

so i know this is very many months down the line but check this out:

http://www.julep.com/shop/dd-concealer.html

http://www.julep.com/shop/dd-creme.html

they are coming out with a DD cream and concealer in June 2013!

A multifunctional concealer that *disguises* and *diminishes* the appearance of dark circles, discoloration, redness, blemishes, and other skin flaws.

A *dynamic do-all* makeup that goes beyond BB crÃ¨me to moisturize, prime, perfect, and protectâ€”both instantly and over time.

if they throw that in a the modern beauty box for that month im all in!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 4, 2013)

> Oh dear ladies!!! You guys are such enablers!!! LOL!!! I just became a maven, and got my shipping notice jst now! Yipee! Â And I only wear polish on my toes! I do acrylic french tips on my fingers. Â I just couldn't resist the sparkly polish, and am so excited for makeup now too! Can't wait to get access to the secret store!


 Yup! I know just what you mean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stefsteranne (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got the March box and can I just say that the new Hand lotion is DIVINE! It smells amazing!  I for one did not like the SPF hand lotion from some months ago, but this one is amazing!


----------



## maeiland (Mar 4, 2013)

I got my It Girl box today and figured i'd give Shenae a shot first since it seems to be having issues. I did have trouble with it as well because it's such an odd consistency. Leave it to Julep to have a nail polish that seems both thick and runny at the same time! 



 Anyway I think I finally conquered her...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 4, 2013)

I forget which 94__ tracking numbers are indicative of a Golden Box?


----------



## maeiland (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forget which 94__ tracking numbers are indicative of a Golden Box?


 9434


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a friend on youtube who got a golden box, it was amazing. she got a bracelet, both new hand products (the cream and scrub) the add on lip balm and 5 nail polishes in including lucky.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my It Girl box today and figured i'd give Shenae a shot first since it seems to be having issues. I did have trouble with it as well because it's such an odd consistency. Leave it to Julep to have a nail polish that seems both thick and runny at the same time!
> 
> ...


 It looks so pretty I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 4, 2013)

I got my add-ons today! One that I was excited to get was a set of swatch me stickers.

I was bummed out to see that they looked so cheap. They have a matte paper finish, instead of the shiny glossy finish that come with the new bottles. I can't believe I paid for them.

I'm looking forward to trying out Joy, and the matte top coat!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my It Girl box today and figured i'd give Shenae a shot first since it seems to be having issues. I did have trouble with it as well because it's such an odd consistency. *Leave it to Julep to have a nail polish that seems both thick and runny at the same time!*
> 
> ...


 IKR! Didn't think that would be possible lmao


----------



## cari12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Adrianna is really tough to put on too. It sounds like it's a similar formula to Shenae  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm bummed because it's such a pretty color but it's a total PITA.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's screenshots:
> 
> ...


I see this too!  At first I thought it was spam.  Are you using Hotmail, by chance?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 4, 2013)

> Adrianna is really tough to put on too. It sounds like it's a similar formula to Shenae  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm bummed because it's such a pretty color but it's a total PITA.Â


 Oh no! Really?


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my add-ons today! One that I was excited to get was a set of swatch me stickers.
> 
> ...


 Great info!

I was going to buy them, OCD kicks in and demands each Julep bottle has a swatch me sticker on it now that a select few I have came with them. It was bugging me but if they look cheap I'll let they continue to bug me lol


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. God.  I'm just now looking at the other Hot Ticket nail polishes and there are so many!!
> 
> ...


 Haha!  I am thirty-years-old and a mom of two... I can't grow up in regards to my clothing or beauty.  (Not skanky clothing fyi, just really colorful and fun.)  TheBalm polishes have awesome formulation!!!


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my add-ons today! One that I was excited to get was a set of swatch me stickers.
> 
> ...


 I got my add-ons too, but they must have forgot my swatch stickers. I sent them an email on Friday, but haven't heard anything yet.

I still have not received my monthly box or even a shipment notification....and I live in Seattle. I get mail next day, which means even if they shipped on Saturday, I would have received today. My cousin lives in California and got hers on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did however get my February It Girl, I decided to buy a couple weeks ago, so I just painted my nails with Joan, but I am a little disappointed with the texture of the polish is quite streaky and bumpy.

Now if my March box and my secret store purchases come, I will be a happy camper.

Is anyone else still waiting for their box and shipment notice?


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great info!
> ...


 Question....(this might sound dumb)....but how do you get the paint on the swatch sticker thats on the lid? haha


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great info!
> ...


That's exactly how I feel! I want them to all look alike. I just wish they would have stated in the description that these are not the same swatch stickers that come on the bottles.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I feel! I want them to all look alike. I just wish they would have stated in the description that these are not the same swatch stickers that come on the bottles.


 It seems weird that they would produce two different types of stickers, they seem like a cheap item anyways why not make them all the same?


----------



## maeiland (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question....(this might sound dumb)....but how do you get the paint on the swatch sticker thats on the lid? haha


 It's a double lid similar to Butter London. You can pull off the top lid to expose the inner one that has the brush attached.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

Minnie seems a bit streaky so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! Really?


 I've only tried to swatch it a couple times but it just is either too thin or too goopy and I keep streaking it. It could very well be user error too, but out of the 30+ Julep polishes I have this is the first one I've had a hard time with.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my add-ons too, but they must have forgot my swatch stickers. I sent them an email on Friday, but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> ...


 Still waiting on my box, got the shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I see this too!  At first I thought it was spam.  Are you using Hotmail, by chance?


 Yup, Hotmail. That's why I'm hoping its my email and not Julep/some scam of Julep. So you got this same type of email and still received your polishes?


----------



## kittenparty (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a double lid similar to Butter London. You can pull off the top lid to expose the inner one that has the brush attached.


 Thanks NicFayeNiv for asking! I felt dumb that I didn't know, and I figured sooner or later someone would either ask or mention it.



And thanks Maeiland for the info!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my add-ons today! One that I was excited to get was a set of swatch me stickers.
> 
> ...


I also got the stickers. I think they look cheap because they are matte instead of the glossy they are currently using on the bottles. I used them anyway. It drives me nuts being able to see what a polish looks like. Maybe they will make some glossy ones.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

got my boho glam box yesterday!





joy and leila were the colors. really loving the hand creme and lip blam.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 5, 2013)

I really like that the scent of the hand cream lingers for a bit because I'm nuts about it!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 5, 2013)

What does the hand cream smell like?


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 5, 2013)

AWESOME link for the Ikea shelves!!! Thank you!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20126065/


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kittenparty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks NicFayeNiv for asking! I felt dumb that I didn't know, and I figured sooner or later someone would either ask or mention it.
> 
> ...


 Um, I feel like a fool because I knew about the double cap and didn't put two and two together.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 5, 2013)

My add-ons came yesterday. Leila and Lucky. Haven't gotten to try Leila yet but I LOVE Lucky. I added it on and kept hesitating about keeping it in my cart and I'm so glad I did. Currently sporting Adrianna (which, btw, with a bit more time and using a couple very light coats looks MUCH better) with a Lucky accent nail on each hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AWESOME link for the Ikea shelves!!! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20126065/


I have a RIBBA for my loose leaf tea collection. They have a set of jars that fit in it perfectly, and would be great for odds and ends for your nail polish collection. (cotton balls, striping tape, sponges, etc) One RIBBA fits about 8 jars.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 5, 2013)

> What does the hand cream smell like?


 I'm not sure how to describe it...it's a pleasant perfume type of smell. Not overwhelming tho, just something I'll notice in the backround. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does the hand cream smell like?


to me it was a fresh/clean smell with a hint of perfume. noting over powering though.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

So today hubby goes to get the mail and hands me a box and says here is your Julep. I take a look at it and almost have a heart atack, its a golden box!!! I ran around the house shrieking like a mad woman, the hubby thought I lost it lol.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So today hubby goes to get the mail and hands me a box and says here is your Julep. I take a look at it and almost have a heart atack, its a golden box!!! I ran around the house shrieking like a mad woman, the hubby thought I lost it lol.


Ahh! Awesome!! I am losing it over here for you! Post some pics!


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 5, 2013)

I still have no shipping for my box! I have secret store and add on shipping


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So today hubby goes to get the mail and hands me a box and says here is your Julep. I take a look at it and almost have a heart atack, its a golden box!!! I ran around the house shrieking like a mad woman, the hubby thought I lost it lol.


 WOOOO!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So today hubby goes to get the mail and hands me a box and says here is your Julep. I take a look at it and almost have a heart atack, its a golden box!!! I ran around the house shrieking like a mad woman, the hubby thought I lost it lol.


 Wow congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 5, 2013)

To me it kind of smells like a dusty flower?  It's hard to explain.. a little flowery.. a little dusty.  It's not bad but def not something I would pick out if I were to smell it first.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have no shipping for my box! I have secret store and add on shipping


I got my shipping for my Maven box 4 days after my box arrived. I don't know what's up with Julep's shipping department lately.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, Hotmail. That's why I'm hoping its my email and not Julep/some scam of Julep. So you got this same type of email and still received your polishes?


Correct.  The links in the email still work, just the email subject line and the from name look like Chinese characters.  I did add Julep to my contact list and that took the foreign characters out of the from name.  But I can't figure out how to change the subject line.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So today hubby goes to get the mail and hands me a box and says here is your Julep. I take a look at it and almost have a heart atack, its a golden box!!! I ran around the house shrieking like a mad woman, the hubby thought I lost it lol.


 Woohoo...congrats!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if Julep mentioned there being a March Mystery box?? 



  I bought the V-day giftcard ($25 for $50 gift card) and I've been planning to use it on Mystery boxes...I actually kept myself from using it in the secret store...so I'm anxious to use it!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahh! Awesome!! I am losing it over here for you! Post some pics!


 Thank you, I will!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOOOO!!!  Congrats!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Gabi!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo...congrats!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats on the golden box, Jay.

Wondering if you Mavens can help me, as I had to contact CS about an error in my shipment (I got Shenae instead of the Simone I ordered).  I emailed them through the Contact Us page on the site, but I didn't get any kind of notice after I submitted the information that they'd actually received it.  On most website where I've used features like that, you get a screen that says something like "Thank you for your inquiry.  Our Customer Service team will be in touch with you soon!"  Also, there's also usually an email that immediately gets sent to you saying basically the same thing.  But nothing like that from Julep.  I have no way of knowing if I made a mistake with the Captcha stuff .. why they'd have that when I was logged into my Maven account is another thing that doesn't make much sense.

Anyway, just wondering if this is what happened when any of you have used that page.

I certainly hope that most of the $10.4 million in VC money Julep secured is going to be used for backoffice system enhancements.  From the comments this month, it certainly sounds like they need it!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the golden box, Jay.
> 
> ...


 That happened to me too, when I emailed them about a polish in my Jan box. They did get the email and responded back the next day, but I do remember wondering the same thing and thought it was odd that I didn't get an email confirmation.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

My goodness, Minnie is bright.  I was expecting more of a subdued pastel coral.  I'm quite out of my comfort zone.  I don't know if I can pull it off.  I keep having to repaint my nails because I can't seem to get less than a giant freaking blob of nail polish on the brush and when I try to apply it thinner, it gets all streaky, uneven, and gross.  I'm almost tempted to give up, but 3rd time's the charm, right?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if Julep mentioned there being a March Mystery box??
> 
> ...


 I bet they will have one for Easter!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope so ! 



  They've had a handful of St.Patty's Day promotional sales with holiday colors that I doubt they'll have any left for mystery boxes this month lol.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So today hubby goes to get the mail and hands me a box and says here is your Julep. I take a look at it and almost have a heart atack, its a golden box!!! I ran around the house shrieking like a mad woman, the hubby thought I lost it lol.


 Lucky!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the golden box, Jay.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!

Usually when I email them you dont get anything saying that they received your email. It has taken about 2-3 days for them to get back to me. Usually they will do the right thing whenever you have an issue. I had an issue with them charging me for an extra v-day mystery bag, they refunded the money and then I got an email from them saying they would take care of it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goodness, Minnie is bright.  I was expecting more of a subdued pastel coral.  I'm quite out of my comfort zone.  I don't know if I can pull it off.  I keep having to repaint my nails because I can't seem to get less than a giant freaking blob of nail polish on the brush and when I try to apply it thinner, it gets all streaky, uneven, and gross.  I'm almost tempted to give up, but 3rd time's the charm, right?


 Try Minnie with a matte top coap it will bring down the brightness. I havent tried my March colors yet and i'm not sure if I am looking foward to it after hearing all these comments about how the formula is.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I couldnt believe it when I got it yesterday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

So the hand creme made me super dizzy last night, I'm definitely not a fan of the scent lingering on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt really sick, I felt so bad I went to sleep with make up on cuz I couldn't even get up from bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I have swatches up on all the colors this month on my blog ^^


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the hand creme made me super dizzy last night, I'm definitely not a fan of the scent lingering on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt really sick, I felt so bad I went to sleep with make up on cuz I couldn't even get up from bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I have swatches up on all the colors this month on my blog ^^


 Aww sorry to hear that, I havent tried mine yet. I will check out your blog for the swatches.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that, I havent tried mine yet. I will check out your blog for the swatches.


 Yeah it was so so bad! Which is really sad cuz_ _ I really liked the texture and the fact that it's non greasy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try Minnie with a matte top coap it will bring down the brightness. I havent tried my March colors yet and i'm not sure if I am looking foward to it after hearing all these comments about how the formula is.


 Thank you!  I hadn't thought of that.  

Joy is really nice.  I was able to get away with just one coat.  It was a lot pinker than I thought it would be based on the color it is in the bottle.  I haven't gotten a chance to try Shenae yet, but I have a feeling I'll have to apply it like I did Minnie - very carefully, with 2-3 very thin coats.

Has anyone tried pairing Shenae with that green from December (I think it was Cindy)?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 6, 2013)

> So the hand creme made me super dizzy last night, I'm definitely not a fan of the scent lingering on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt really sick, I felt so bad I went to sleep with make up on cuz I couldn't even get up from bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I have swatches up on all the colors this month on my blog ^^


 Awww that's to bad! I'm sorry it affected you so negatively! Quite honestly, I knew someone was probably going to have an aversion to it....scents can be so finicky!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww that's to bad! I'm sorry it affected you so negatively! Quite honestly, I knew someone was probably going to have an aversion to it....scents can be so finicky!


 Yes they can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had the same reaction to some BBW hand sanitizers, I smell it at first and love it and then the scent lingers on forever...and I get dizzy, I do hope that I'm the only this happens to. It's not pleasant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the hand creme made me super dizzy last night, I'm definitely not a fan of the scent lingering on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt really sick, I felt so bad I went to sleep with make up on cuz I couldn't even get up from bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I have swatches up on all the colors this month on my blog ^^


 I hate when scents do that to me. I get really sick and headachey. I have had it happen with with a scent I really liked even. Sucks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate when scents do that to me. I get really sick and headachey. I have had it happen with with a scent I really liked even. Sucks!


 Yeah it's the worst! And that's the worst part of this, I liked the scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 6, 2013)

I used Joy w/ Meryl and it looks amazing!





(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used Joy w/ Meryl and it looks amazing!
> 
> ...


 Wow!  That looks awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> ...


 You're welcome! I have both but never thought to pair them together.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used Joy w/ Meryl and it looks amazing!
> 
> ...


 Love the mix of colors, your accent nail so pretty.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 6, 2013)

Did anyone else think that Lucky looks like they just mixed Cindy and Vivian together? I just got my add-ons and I was kind of disappointed that I could have gotten the same effect with two polishes I already owned.


----------



## brandarae (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally got my add-on today - Lucky. Zorabell, it does kind of look like Cindy and Vivien mixed!  I was happy when I saw the box. They used a regular monthly Maven size box. I though maybe they had sent something from my wishlist (since I've seen that for others) but it was just Lucky. Kind of a waste of that size box!


----------



## zorabell (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my add-on today - Lucky. Zorabell, it does kind of look like Cindy and Vivien mixed!  I was happy when I saw the box. They used a regular monthly Maven size box. I though maybe they had sent something from my wishlist (since I've seen that for others) but it was just Lucky. Kind of a waste of that size box!


I got a fairly small box(Lucky &amp;swatch me stickers), but another of my orders (Melissa and Jennifer) came in a large box. I was really confused at first since I couldn't figure out why the box was so big, the shipping can not be cheap since they have to send all of my orders to Germany.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried the oxygen treatment? I started it today. I doubt I can keep polish off my hands for 1 week let alone 4.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the oxygen treatment? I started it today. I doubt I can keep polish off my hands for 1 week let alone 4.


 Yes, but I can barely go polish-free for a day.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, but I can barely go polish-free for a day.


I like the way the treatment looks until I go in my room and my rack of fun colors start laughing at my almost naked nails. Taunting me!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like the way the treatment looks until I go in my room and my rack of fun colors start laughing at my almost naked nails. Taunting me!


 *sighs*   Same here.  I need to find a better place to store my nail polish - right now, they're in cute little color-coded baskets on one of the tables in my living room.

I am really not liking Minnie.  I've had it on for a little over 6 hours now and the tips are already chipping.  For once, I'd like my nail polish to last longer than at least 24 hrs without chipping.  I'm pretty sure I'm retiring Minnie and putting Joy on tomorrow morning.  Minnie makes me feel like Hooker Barbie.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sighs*   Same here.  I need to find a better place to store my nail polish - right now, they're in cute little color-coded baskets on one of the tables in my living room.
> 
> I am really not liking Minnie.  I've had it on for a little over 6 hours now and the tips are already chipping.  For once, I'd like my nail polish to last longer than at least 24 hrs without chipping.  I'm pretty sure I'm retiring Minnie and putting Joy on tomorrow morning.  Minnie makes me feel like Hooker Barbie.


 LMAO... I'd probably buy it if it was named "hooker Barbie"..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 6, 2013)

I know this is from aprevious box/month, but I just took Morgan off my nails and they are stained a ridiculous orange color!..weird, since Morgan is purple..but whatever. Time for a new shade.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 6, 2013)

I just painted my nails with a color from this month's box, Teri.

The first coat was a disaster. Goopy, streaky and a little runny, but it dried super quick. The second coat evened it out to a smooth, dreamy light coral. I think whatever it is that makes pastels dry so quickly is also what makes them a goopy mess.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is from aprevious box/month, but I just took Morgan off my nails and they are stained a ridiculous orange color!..weird, since Morgan is purple..but whatever. Time for a new shade.


 I had the same issue with Morgan!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 7, 2013)

> I had the same issue with Morgan!


 Yes, that sucks. I ask also irritated with Shenae, such a beautiful shade, but horrible formula. Goopy and runny, how can that be? My brush us also pretty crappy and a but frayed. I hate to contact CS, but the brush made it worse. After being unsuccessful with Shenae, I finally got a mani done with Simone. Slightly streaky first coat, but beautiful and even inn the second application.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like the way the treatment looks until I go in my room and my rack of fun colors start laughing at my almost naked nails. Taunting me!


I love how Oxygen looks and I just got Jennifer in the mail so I decided to see if they are roughly the same color and they are pretty darn close.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is from aprevious box/month, but I just took Morgan off my nails and they are stained a ridiculous orange color!..weird, since Morgan is purple..but whatever. Time for a new shade.


 Mine are still stained from when I tried Joan last month.  I wore Petra pretty much all December and didn't have that problem.  I tried everything to get rid of the staining, but nothing helped.  It's been quite frustrating.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 7, 2013)

> Mine are still stained from when I tried Joan last month. Â I wore Petra pretty much all December and didn't have that problem. Â I tried everything to get rid of the staining, but nothing helped. Â It's been quite frustrating. Â


 The stain lasts that long? ! I typically keep my nails polished, but don't want to see orange for the next month lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 7, 2013)

my Teri, Simone, and Shenae were all great.. kinda matte and thin on the first coat, but great second coaters.

My nails look miami vice esque. pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 7, 2013)

> my Teri, Simone, and Shenae were all great.. kinda matte and thin on the first coat, but great second coaters. My nails look miami vice esque. pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got that Miami vice vibe from Teri! I put it on and thought "this is totally hot 80's".


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stain lasts that long? ! I typically keep my nails polished, but don't want to see orange for the next month lol.


 I buff my nails before I paint them - I can't stand ridges.  The top 2/3 of my nails is still a pale orange, but I'm sure I'm the only one who really notices it.  I couldn't stand Minnie any longer and painted my nails with Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle in Profound Pink this morning and even I can't see the orange.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sighs*   Same here.  I need to find a better place to store my nail polish - right now, they're in cute little color-coded baskets on one of the tables in my living room.
> 
> I am really not liking Minnie.  I've had it on for a little over 6 hours now and the tips are already chipping.  For once, I'd like my nail polish to last longer than at least 24 hrs without chipping.  I'm pretty sure I'm retiring Minnie and putting Joy on tomorrow morning.  Minnie makes me feel like Hooker Barbie.


 Lol, @ hooker barbie.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are the pics of my golden box:


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 7, 2013)

I must be a hooker Barbie then because I actually like Minnie!  I also did just buy Nicole OPI "Still Into Pink" as well... so that might explain it....





If that doesn't scream Hooker Barbie.. LOL... Hi!  I'm Jessica and I love tacky, garish pink-ish colors!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2013)

Getting my March box after all. Just got an email from Julep about it so I'm happy HOWEVER once again tracking #s are being recycled. lol

You entered: 9400##################
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 11:06 am on December 15, 2012 in MORRISTOWN, NJ 07960. Additional information for this item is stored in files offline.
You may request that the additional information be retrieved from the archives, and that we send you an e-mail when this retrieval is complete. Requests to retrieve additional information are generally processed momentarily.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting my March box after all. Just got an email from Julep about it so I'm happy HOWEVER once again tracking #s are being recycled. lol
> 
> ...


 What box did you get?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 7, 2013)

> I must be a hooker Barbie then because I actually like Minnie!Â  I also did just by Nikki OPI "Still Into Pink" as well... so that might explain it....
> 
> If that doesn't scream Hooker Barbie.. LOL... Hi!Â  I'm Jessica and I love tacky, garish pink-ish colors!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow, I love that color!! Apparently I also belong in the Hooker Barbie club. lol


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2013)

> Wow, I love that color!! Apparently I also belong in the Hooker Barbie club. lol


 I would never wear that polish, but I don't wear pink polish (green, blue, silver, and purple over here). That is *totally* my kind of lip color, though (I just bought stila liquid lipstick in fiore and stila lip balm in betsey). When I was in college, I wore darker magenta lipstick, and my mom called it "hooker red," so I guess I have a new term for my preferred lip color!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would never wear that polish, but I don't wear pink polish (green, blue, silver, and purple over here). That is *totally* my kind of lip color, though (I just bought stila liquid lipstick in fiore and stila lip balm in betsey). When I was in college, I wore darker magenta lipstick, and my mom called it "hooker red," so I guess I have a new term for my preferred lip color!


 

I couldn't tell by your icon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 7, 2013)

> I would never wear that polish, but I don't wear pink polish (green, blue, silver, and purple over here). That is *totally* my kind of lip color, though (I just bought stila liquid lipstick in fiore and stila lip balm in betsey). When I was in college, I wore darker magenta lipstick, and my mom called it "hooker red," so I guess I have a new term for my preferred lip color!


 LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine are still stained from when I tried Joan last month.  I wore Petra pretty much all December and didn't have that problem.  I tried everything to get rid of the staining, but nothing helped.  It's been quite frustrating.


 Same here, my nails are still stained


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the pics of my golden box:


 Nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you have a closer picture of the bracelet?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> I must be a hooker Barbie then because I actually like Minnie!Â  I also did just by Nikki OPI "Still Into Pink" as well... so that might explain it....
> 
> If that doesn't scream Hooker Barbie.. LOL... Hi!Â  I'm Jessica and I love tacky, garish pink-ish colors!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol I love that pink!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I love that pink!


 Same here, guess we fall into the Barbie Hooker category lmao


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you have a closer picture of the bracelet?Â


 No, I didn't think to take any. I will take one and upload it when I get the chance. It's really cute and dainty.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I didn't think to take any. I will take one and upload it when I get the chance. It's really cute and dainty.


 Yay take your time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just curious XD


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 7, 2013)

Four days into wearing Joy, and I barely have any tip wear and no chips.  Impressive!


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 7, 2013)

So I wore Teri last night, and it peeled off my nails in sheets after taking a shower. My nail routine is to wash my hands and nails, swab with remover, thin base coat, then two thin layers of polish. What on Earth! Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a close up of the bracelet:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's a close up of the bracelet:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 7, 2013)

ugh STILL WAITING on my shipment email/box to arrive. i got it girl and am really excited; my add-ons came already. i ordered adrianna and love it; my friends each wanted lucky and joy. i'm brand new to julep: i got one of the amazing winter collection sets at sephora back in december and then the bombshell intro box of chelsea and kathleen...my bf got me a gift card for valentine's day, so i got the glitter glam trio of oscar, jane and barbara; i got blake, courteney and carrie. courteney is super runny and takes three coats. blake is even worse, so i had them send me a replacement because i couldn't believe how ridiculously poor the quality is. however, it's the same, so i gave one to a friend... clearly the addiction spreads quickly: i also got hayden during the groundhog's day sale. needless to say, this is my first actual subscription month and i'm annoyed that the business organization is so poor. i'm not sure how much i'll continue because of the quality is inconsistent; courteney and blake are runny (blake seriously seems like it's half water), hayden is incredibly thick and dries with a matte finish. carrie is the perfect consistency and dries with shine. 

continuing on some comments made before: lucky is totally not a mixture of cindy and vivien to me; vivien is an antique/cool-toned gold with various sizes of glitter. cindy is a close one but it's more like julia in that it comes off as duotone given that all of the glitter is a microshimmer and its one shade and size. also, vivien isn't an opaque glitter at all whereas lucky is.

if anyone else is waiting for their box, the only shade i've gotten was my add-on of adrianna and i love it. it's definitely not opaque in one coat (needs two) but nowhere near poor quality for me personally.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I wore Teri last night, and it peeled off my nails in sheets after taking a shower. My nail routine is to wash my hands and nails, swab with remover, thin base coat, then two thin layers of polish. What on Earth! Anyone else having this issue?


 i have never had polish of any brand last perfectly for more than 24 hours before i tried essie's first base base coat. i also use the good to go top coat. this prolongs my polish about 72 hours; chips drive me nuts but even at this point, only tip wear is visible. i would say they last even longer but just one chip provokes me to keep chipping and then repaint lol


----------



## MintyBerry (Mar 8, 2013)

I received all of my julep orders today! I upgraded to the entire collection this month and I bought the secret store trio (lucky, Stella, Eileen) with the horseshoe bracelet. I LOVE lucky. I only needed one coat and it's super pretty. I really love the color for Adrianna but it took a lot effort to get it perfect. I'm a little disappointed since I loved Sally and it went on so smooth for a pastel. I was hoping the pastels this month would be the same. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i have never had polish of any brand last perfectly for more than 24 hours before i tried essie's first base base coat. i also use the good to go top coat. this prolongs my polish about 72 hours; chips drive me nuts but even at this point, only tip wear is visible. i would say they last even longer but just one chip provokes me to keep chipping and then repaint lol
I'm the same way! I start picking at my nails the minute I see a chip. The only nail polish that didn't chip past 2 days for me was squarehue's polish from this month. I did one coat, no top coat and it lasted 4 days without chipping. I finally had to take it off tonight to try my new juleps.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 8, 2013)

HUGE ILLAMASQUA SALE!!!

 i know this is a julep forum but it seems everyone is a nail polish hoarder, and illamasqua polishes are all $7 (not $14-reg price) at jc penney sephoras.. unfortunately they are regular price at sephora and online.

the ENTIRE collection is half off!

i got collide (hot pink), scorch (white), throb (perfect, classic red), and spartan (warm gold glitter)


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

Too bad im not close to any Jcpenneys.


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Mar 8, 2013)

> ugh STILL WAITING on my shipment email/box to arrive. i got it girl and am really excited; my add-ons came already. i ordered adrianna and love it; my friends each wanted lucky and joy. i'm brand new to julep: i got one of the amazing winter collection sets at sephora back in december and then the bombshell intro box of chelsea and kathleen...my bf got me a gift card for valentine's day, so i got the glitter glam trio of oscar, jane and barbara; i got blake, courteney and carrie. courteney is super runny and takes three coats. blake is even worse, so i had them send me a replacement because i couldn't believe how ridiculously poor the quality is. however, it's the same, so i gave one to a friend... clearly the addiction spreads quickly: i also got hayden during the groundhog's day sale. needless to say, this is my first actual subscription month and i'm annoyed that the business organization is so poor. i'm not sure how much i'll continue because of the quality is inconsistent; courteney and blake are runny (blake seriously seems like it's half water), hayden is incredibly thick and dries with a matte finish. carrie is the perfect consistency and dries with shine.Â  continuing on some comments made before: lucky is totally not a mixture of cindy and vivien to me; vivien is an antique/cool-toned gold with various sizes of glitter. cindy is a close one but it's more like julia in that it comes off as duotone given that all of the glitter is a microshimmer and its one shade and size. also, vivien isn't an opaque glitter at all whereas lucky is. if anyone else is waiting for their box, the only shade i've gotten was my add-on of adrianna and i love it. it's definitely not opaque in one coat (needs two) but nowhere near poor quality for me personally.


 I also am still waiting for my March box. I emailed them and they finally got back to me and said it was shipped today so I should get tomorrow at the latest


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Mar 8, 2013)

> HUGE ILLAMASQUA SALE!!! Â i know this is a julep forum but it seems everyone is a nail polish hoarder, and illamasqua polishes are all $7 (not $14-reg price) at jc penney sephoras.. unfortunately they are regular price at sephora and online. the ENTIRE collection is half off! i got collide (hot pink), scorch (white), throb (perfect, classic red), and spartan (warm gold glitter)


 Oooh I wonder how long the sale is for...I have a gift card I need to use at penny's and I think I might hve to go. Does anyone have a good recommendation on base/top coats?


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 8, 2013)

I got my secret store order today!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I wonder how long the sale is for...I have a gift card I need to use at penny's and I think I might hve to go.
> 
> Does anyone have a good recommendation on base/top coats?


 Top coat, I love Seche Vite, it dries fast and makes your mani last super long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also am still waiting for my March box. I emailed them and they finally got back to me and said it was shipped today so I should get tomorrow at the latest


I was wondering why I didn't get my March box but I got my addons already then I checked my email

"Hello Maven,   Thank you very much for your patience in receiving your March Maven box. There was a minor system error that caused a shipping delay for your box. We want to assure you that we have corrected this error and your Maven box is shipping today! We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.   If you have any further questions please contact our customer service team and we would be more than happy to assist you. Until then, we hope you have a wonderful rest of your day! 
*Jul[SIZE=12pt]ep Maven Team*[/SIZE]"   Too bad I won't get it for about 2 more weeks


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was wondering why I didn't get my March box but I got my addons already then I checked my email
> ...


 Thats probably what happened with my box, I wrote to them on Tuesday but have not heard back.


----------



## kittenparty (Mar 8, 2013)

Received my Maven Box yesterday, and my add-ons and Secret Store order today! The weird thing was as I was unwrapping Sienna from the plastic, the top fell off in my hand. Like the neck of the bottle cracked completely off. Luckily I just spilled a little on a blank and my hands. I'll have to message CS.


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally got maven box shipping!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, my nails are still stained


 Since I'm on spring break, I'm taking the week off nail polish.  I applied the oxygen treatment and reveal serum this morning (which I plan on using twice a day).  Realistically, I don't expect to see much difference (if any) next week, but I'd like to be presently surprised.  I'm quite happy with the coverage 2 coats of the oxygen treatment provided.  At this point, I think the only thing that will get rid of the staining is growing my nails out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I'm on spring break, I'm taking the week off nail polish.  I applied the oxygen treatment and reveal serum this morning (which I plan on using twice a day).  Realistically, I don't expect to see much difference (if any) next week, but I'd like to be presently surprised.  I'm quite happy with the coverage 2 coats of the oxygen treatment provided.  At this point, I think the only thing that will get rid of the staining is growing my nails out.


 yup or maybe buffing


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup or maybe buffing


 That didn't work well for me (I buff my nails before painting them), but I've heard it works for others.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That didn't work well for me (I buff my nails before painting them), but I've heard it works for others.


 I haven''t done it so idk tbh. I think I buffed them before it happened, but haven't after


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven''t done it so idk tbh. I think I buffed them before it happened, but haven't after


 I tried using a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda (which I made into a paste - &amp; applied via cotton ball - after the mixture of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, and hot water didn't work), but that didn't do anything but irritate the skin around my nails.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried using a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda (which I made into a paste - &amp; applied via cotton ball - after the mixture of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, and hot water didn't work), but that didn't do anything but irritate the skin around my nails.


 :S Sorry to hear :S that sounds pretty strong though D:


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I wonder how long the sale is for...I have a gift card I need to use at penny's and I think I might hve to go.
> 
> Does anyone have a good recommendation on base/top coats?


 the absolute best base coat is essie's first base base coat. it looks slightly green/blue but is translucent. i picked this one up after seeing it was rated the best virtually everywhere i looked. seche vite is supposedly the best top coat but i went with essie's good to go top coat. my polish normally lasted a day or two no matter what until i used this base coat; it's amazing. you can get it from ~6 bucks on amazon


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 11, 2013)

Just swatched my March box. I love these colors, perfect for spring! I switched from Boho Glam to It Girl for this month and added on Joy.


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was wondering why I didn't get my March box but I got my addons already then I checked my email
> ...


 I got the same email. I finally got my box on Saturday (though I live in Seattle, so shipping literally takes a day once it goes out). Hope yours comes soon!!!


----------



## NicFayeNiv (Mar 11, 2013)

FYI I ended up picking up Seche Vite Base and top coats. So far so good, though if I am not happy, I may switch to Essie since a lot of people seem to love that one too.

Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just swatched my March box. I love these colors, perfect for spring! I switched from Boho Glam to It Girl for this month and added on Joy.


 I think I need to get Joy.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone had any shipping issues with Julep this month? Seems like a lot of people on their FB page are complaining about not receiving their it girl boxes. I still have not received my it girl box and no shipping email either. I wrote to them about a week ago and no response. I wonder if this shipping delay will affect shipping for their April boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I need to get Joy.


 Dooo eeet! Joy is pretteh!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I need to get Joy.


 You do.  Don't think about it, just do it.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicFayeNiv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email. I finally got my box on Saturday (though I live in Seattle, so shipping literally takes a day once it goes out). Hope yours comes soon!!!


I live in Germany so shipping takes a bit longer, I usually get my box about a week after everyone else since it comes first class/priority.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dooo eeet! Joy is pretteh!





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do.  Don't think about it, just do it.


lol @ the enablers.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the enablers.


 


> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do.  Don't think about it, just do it.


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dooo eeet! Joy is pretteh!


 LOL when the hubby ask I'll just say the ladies at Makeup Talk me do it.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When my husband starts talking about how much polish I have, I show him the collections some of the ladies here have. I look a little less sane that way. lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

For some reason, the oxygen treatment seems to have made the staining on my nails worse - it was a sort of pale orange before and now it's bright orange.  Oh well.  Might as well try Shenae.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 12, 2013)

i just got my march it girl box today. i love it!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When my husband starts talking about how much polish I have, I show him the collections some of the ladies here have. I look a little less sane that way. lol


 Thats a good idea lol.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, the oxygen treatment seems to have made the staining on my nails worse - it was a sort of pale orange before and now it's bright orange.  Oh well.  Might as well try Shenae.


 Oh no! sorry to hear that. Have you tried lemon and baking soda to remove the stains? I know some people use toothpaste too.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! sorry to hear that. Have you tried lemon and baking soda to remove the stains? I know some people use toothpaste too.


 Yes.  I also tried hydrogen peroxide and baking soda.  Fortunately, fingernails grow and I now the bottom 1/3 of my nails is the right color.  Hopefully, my nails will return to normal by the end of the semester.  I wouldn't've thought of using toothpaste though.  Thank you!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you mean you look a little less insane or a little more sane? LOL


lol I meant that I look a little less insane. You all look completely insane. I only have about 100 bottles...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao! we are evil here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, the oxygen treatment seems to have made the staining on my nails worse - it was a sort of pale orange before and now it's bright orange.  Oh well.  Might as well try Shenae.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now that's not gewd, guess I'll be avoiding it until my stain goes away :S


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes.  I also tried hydrogen peroxide and baking soda.  Fortunately, fingernails grow and I now the bottom 1/3 of my nails is the right color.  Hopefully, my nails will return to normal by the end of the semester.  I wouldn't've thought of using toothpaste though.  Thank you!


 You're welcome, I hope it works.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao! we are evil here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







 Not evil just very talented at enabling lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 12, 2013)

> :daz:


 That's all of us when our inner makeup fiends/divas come out!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 lmao I have $100 my aunt gave me burning a hole in my pocket right now!! XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I have $100 my aunt gave me burning a hole in my pocket right now!! XD


 I keep forgetting that I have a $50 gift card, but that's probably a good thing.  There's nothing on the Julep site right now that makes me scream, "OMG I NEED THIS!  TAKE MY MONEY!!!!"


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 12, 2013)

hey everyone! i am new to this forum and i just started a blog today. hopefully you all will check it out! i only just received my march it girl box today, but i posted a review on it!

Link removed per Terms of Service. 
woops! awkwardly can't find a way to delete this now.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone! i am new to this forum and i just started a blog today. hopefully you all will check it out! i only just received my march it girl box today, but i posted a review on it!
> 
> ...


This happened to me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep forgetting that I have a $50 gift card, but that's probably a good thing.  There's nothing on the Julep site right now that makes me scream, "OMG I NEED THIS!  TAKE MY MONEY!!!!"


 I didn't mean for Julep specifically XD thinking of maybe asking to borrow some money from fam and buying a fancy camera, but idk


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> I didn't mean for Julep specifically XD thinking of maybe asking to borrow some money from fam and buying a fancy camera, but idk


 What camera have you been eyeing?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What camera have you been eyeing?


 None specifically yet, I'm looking for something that would show nail polish shades better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> current one distorts the color SO much D:


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's all of us when our inner makeup fiends/divas come out!


 So true lol.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None specifically yet, I'm looking for something that would show nail polish shades better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> current one distorts the color SO much D:


I'm not sure what you're using to edit the photos, but if you shoot in natural light it's really easy to white balance the colors in Adobe Lightroom. I think there might even be a free trial version of it available.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 13, 2013)

Spring Mystery box announced!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spring Mystery box announced!


Just started a thread on it! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133734/spring-mystery-box

I can't believe the price went up!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133736/julep-spring-mystery-box

that one has more info


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Spring Mystery box announced!


bah youre right!





http://www.julep.com/spring-mystery-box.html


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Just started a thread on it! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133734/spring-mystery-box I can't believe the price went up!





> bah youre right!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/spring-mystery-box.html


 I'm glad the price went up. I'm far less likely to order one. I know it's only an increase of $5, but $24.99 &amp; $19.99 seem like a bigger price jump that it really is... KWIM?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad the price went up. I'm far less likely to order one. I know it's only an increase of $5, but $24.99 &amp; $19.99 seem like a bigger price jump that it really is... KWIM?


 Nope nope nope. Especially with the price raise. I'm going to go buy the Zoya Minis instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not even sure I'm going to get the April Julep boxes unless it super wows me


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Nope nope nope. Especially with the price raise. I'm going to go buy the Zoya Minis instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not even sure I'm going to get the April Julep boxes unless it super wows me


 I was contemplating skipping April too. The formula this month seemed a bit off. I tried Shenae and took it off within about 2 hours. Even though it was completely dry &amp; applied in thin coats with plenty of time to dry between coats, I ended up with dents and scrapes. It was awful. To make it worse, all I was doing was typing on the computer &amp; doing homework (or trying to).


----------



## casby (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it normal for the mystery box announcements to not specify a minimum number of polishes? I was thinking of picking up a mystery box but I really don't want the minimum value to be mostly hand creams. It seems like the NewYears/Valentines boxes all said "at least X colors" and the fact that this doesn't turns me off.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it normal for the mystery box announcements to not specify a minimum number of polishes? I was thinking of picking up a mystery box but I really don't want the minimum value to be mostly hand creams. It seems like the NewYears/Valentines boxes all said "at least X colors" and the fact that this doesn't turns me off.


 yeahh, thats what got me too, I was like hmmmmm. I don't want to get like the one polish and 3 hand stuff.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad the price went up. I'm far less likely to order one. I know it's only an increase of $5, but $24.99 &amp; $19.99 seem like a bigger price jump that it really is... KWIM?


 I agree w you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes me say nah too much XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was contemplating skipping April too. The formula this month seemed a bit off. I tried Shenae and took it off within about 2 hours. Even though it was completely dry &amp; applied in thin coats with plenty of time to dry between coats, I ended up with dents and scrapes. It was awful. To make it worse, all I was doing was typing on the computer &amp; doing homework (or trying to).


 I got the whole collection and seriously none of them have been easy to apply, I just have Joy and the yellow one left to try and so far, every single one has given me problems


----------



## maeiland (Mar 14, 2013)

> I got the whole collection and seriously none of them have been easy to apply, I just have Joy and the yellow one left to try and so far, every single one has given me problemsÂ


 Joy was really nice to apply. It was the only one I didn't have trouble with at all.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm so surprised at the disappointment with the formula. i'm new to julep (hah meaning i own ~15 since starting in december). i really enjoyed my it girl box, although it did take forever to come. i also really liked my adrianna polish as an add-on; my friends loved joy and lucky (which they wanted so i use my 2 other add-on options to grab them). i know shenae and simone were a bit thinner but they were perfect within two coats. teri was a true one-coater for me; it's the perfect consistency. i did a second coat just on a few nails. adrianna was a better formula than shenae and simone but still a two coater. i was also really happy with the colors; i didn't expect to like teri that much but i wanted the others super badly. i really love the polishes i got for march; i hope the april box makes you all happy =)

i will probably never order a mystery box, especially at the price increase. i'm super picky about polish colors and the lack of a number thing bugs me. even though i'd rather they always be 20 bucks, i'd rather pay 30 if i could ensure they'd be like the best mystery boxes i've come across. some boxes have the least selling shades and items we're all more likely to have, like the lip balms now or cuticle oils. i like the boxes with the gift certificate bonuses and argan oil, not ones with the least appealing shades and often complementary products.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the whole collection and seriously none of them have been easy to apply, I just have Joy and the yellow one left to try and so far, every single one has given me problems


 I really liked Joy.  I'm really glad I ordered it.  I just wish I could say the same for Minnie and Shenae.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Joy was really nice to apply. It was the only one I didn't have trouble with at all.


 yes I know I posted this before I tried Joy out, which was last night and it was SO easy to work with! One coat only too! Loved it! Only need to try out the yellow and the sand-ish colored one


----------



## an9el3md (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry I know not Julep related but just wanted to say that Ulta has Butter London on sale today only both online and in store for $9 each.  There is even a set with yummy mummy and the lippie for $10.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just signed up for the Intro Box and decided to get the Spring Mystery box as well. I am having mixed feelings because of the issues with the formula that I've been reading about... both on here and elsewhere. I think I'll give this month a try and if I don't like any of the polishes I will consider cancelling.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *an9el3md* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I know not Julep related but just wanted to say that Ulta has Butter London on sale today only both online and in store for $9 each.  There is even a set with yummy mummy and the lippie for $10.


 I saw that! Ulta's having some good deals this month!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *an9el3md* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I know not Julep related but just wanted to say that Ulta has Butter London on sale today only both online and in store for $9 each.  There is even a set with yummy mummy and the lippie for $10.


I had to get Queen Vic and Branwens Feather. Happy happy.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

I received an email from Julep to text JULEP to 33733 and they then sent me a 50% coupon for a polish. I bought Joy.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received an email from Julep to text JULEP to 33733 and they then sent me a 50% coupon for a polish. I bought Joy.


 Just did the same thing, but I bought Amy. With the free shipping, it was just too good of a deal not to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to get Queen Vic and Branwens Feather. Happy happy.


 I just got my work bonus so I'm going on a bit of a shopping spree today. Just bought Joy from Julep, but after seeing this I went and got Butter London's Trustafarian, Lady Muck, and Rosie Lee. Rosie Lee looks like the perfect rose gold for me. I ordered Jane from Julep and it's very pretty in the bottle, but I think the glitter is too big and it ended up looking kind of dirty/dingy when I put it on.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 15, 2013)

Double post


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 15, 2013)

> I received an email from Julep to text JULEP to 33733 and they then sent me a 50% coupon for a polish. I bought Joy.


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to Julep.  Last month I signed up and used a promocode to get my box for a penny.  I thought this was a recurring subscription but I haven't been charged nor have I received any info on a March box.  When I go to ' My Maven Subscription' I keep getting the standard message of "The Maven Selection Window is now closed. But donâ€™t worry â€• weâ€™re hard at work putting together an amazing box for next month. Keep an eye out for your preview email and come back on the 20th to take a peek at what weâ€™ve got in store."   What next??? Because I want to get the Mystery Box but I don't want to order that if I'm getting the March box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had to get Queen Vic and Branwens Feather. Happy happy.


 I was SO close to get Branwens Feather xD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to Julep.  Last month I signed up and used a promocode to get my box for a penny.  I thought this was a recurring subscription but I haven't been charged nor have I received any info on a March box.  When I go to ' My Maven Subscription' I keep getting the standard message of "The Maven Selection Window is now closed. But donâ€™t worry â€• weâ€™re hard at work putting together an amazing box for next month. Keep an eye out for your preview email and come back on the 20th to take a peek at what weâ€™ve got in store."   What next??? Because I want to get the Mystery Box but I don't want to order that if I'm getting the March box.


 I'd say contact they're CS and at this might it's highly unlikely you'll get the March box


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to Julep.  Last month I signed up and used a promocode to get my box for a penny.  I thought this was a recurring subscription but I haven't been charged nor have I received any info on a March box.  When I go to ' My Maven Subscription' I keep getting the standard message of "The Maven Selection Window is now closed. But donâ€™t worry â€• weâ€™re hard at work putting together an amazing box for next month. Keep an eye out for your preview email and come back on the 20th to take a peek at what weâ€™ve got in store."   What next??? Because I want to get the Mystery Box but I don't want to order that if I'm getting the March box.


 When did you sign up last month? If you signed up after Feb 20, you wouldn't have been eligible for the March box. If you still want one of the March boxes, you can order one here: http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to Julep.  Last month I signed up and used a promocode to get my box for a penny.  I thought this was a recurring subscription but I haven't been charged nor have I received any info on a March box.  When I go to ' My Maven Subscription' I keep getting the standard message of "The Maven Selection Window is now closed. But donâ€™t worry â€• weâ€™re hard at work putting together an amazing box for next month. Keep an eye out for your preview email and come back on the 20th to take a peek at what weâ€™ve got in store."   What next??? Because I want to get the Mystery Box but I don't want to order that if I'm getting the March box.


 When did you get your promo box? If it came in March you most likely will not get the March box since payment for that was done by February 27.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd say contact they're CS and at this might it's highly unlikely you'll get the March box


 Thanks!  Do you think I'll get April?  My 'Penny Box' was ordered Feb 3rd.  I find it weird that they wouldn't sign me up for March.....


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When did you get your promo box? If it came in March you most likely will not get the March box since payment for that was done by February 27.





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did you sign up last month? If you signed up after Feb 20, you wouldn't have been eligible for the March box. If you still want one of the March boxes, you can order one here: http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html


 Thanks guys! I'm going to go ahead and order the Spring Mystery Box.  LOL surprisingly this has worked out in my favor!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  Do you think I'll get April?  My 'Penny Box' was ordered Feb 3rd.  I find it weird that they wouldn't sign me up for March.....


 Likely you will, I would still call cs just in case ^^


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to Julep.  Last month I signed up and used a promocode to get my box for a penny.  I thought this was a recurring subscription but I haven't been charged nor have I received any info on a March box.  When I go to ' My Maven Subscription' I keep getting the standard message of "The Maven Selection Window is now closed. But donâ€™t worry â€• weâ€™re hard at work putting together an amazing box for next month. Keep an eye out for your preview email and come back on the 20th to take a peek at what weâ€™ve got in store."   What next??? Because I want to get the Mystery Box but I don't want to order that if I'm getting the March box.


 it sounds like maybe you ordered between the 20th and the 27th? or near then? i would imagine they wouldn't send the march box if you had just gotten the intro box. the 20th is when the maven selection window opens and the 27th is when they 'start shipping' (joke because i just got my first actual maven box besides the intro and it only came tuesday)


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received an email from Julep to text JULEP to 33733 and they then sent me a 50% coupon for a polish. I bought Joy.


I did the same thing and got Hoch!  Jumping on the Emerald band wagon! (Although this is a little more blue, I think it will pass!)


----------



## katlyne (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did the same thing and got Hoch!  Jumping on the Emerald band wagon! (Although this is a little more blue, I think it will pass!)


 I have hoch, and it dries to a gemstone emerald. much darker than the "pantone" emerald color.(and much darker than the bottle) I LOVE it, but if youre looking for the legit light green color that they have as emerald, hoch isn't it.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm completely new to Julep but I saw an ad online for the first box free....so obviously I want to give it a go! Can anyone tell me how easy it will be to cancel after the first month?


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm completely new to Julep but I saw an ad online for the first box free....so obviously I want to give it a go! Can anyone tell me how easy it will be to cancel after the first month?


 it's easy to cancel, just do it before the 20th. i doubt you will want to; it gets addicting. you can skip every month without cancelling but keep getting access to discounts and the reduced maven price


----------



## votedreads (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's easy to cancel, just do it before the 20th. i doubt you will want to; it gets addicting. you can skip every month without cancelling but keep getting access to discounts and the reduced maven price


 awesome! thank you!


----------



## sunnydebs (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I signed up for my intro box on the 28th, yay! Just a quick question to the experienced Mavens, does your Julep Shipping Notification show up in Chinese or Japanese? I got an email from Julep Maven Team that has a Chinese or Japanese Title and email address (only when I open the email, in my inbox it's in English), yet somehow has all my information and a link to USPS tracking. I just want to make sure this is legitimate and not some hacking of Julep's database or something. Thanks!


 

Mine come up in Chinese too!!!!  I use Hotmail---do you?  Maybe it's something related to that!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunnydebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine comes like that every month.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine comes like that every month.


 what the heck! haha that's the weirdest thing !


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh. That has happened to me once or twice, even with gmail. I just thought it was because I _am_ Chinese and have it installed on my system. @[email protected] So weird it's been happening to other people.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I signed up for my intro box on the 28th, yay! Just a quick question to the experienced Mavens, does your Julep Shipping Notification show up in Chinese or Japanese? I got an email from Julep Maven Team that has a Chinese or Japanese Title and email address (only when I open the email, in my inbox it's in English), yet somehow has all my information and a link to USPS tracking. I just want to make sure this is legitimate and not some hacking of Julep's database or something. Thanks!


 What email program are you using? Mine comes in English.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What email program are you using? Mine comes in English.


 I use hot mail and it comes in a mix of English and Chinese.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2013)

But are you using an email program like Outlook or your phone to download and read your email? Or are you reading it on a browser?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But are you using an email program like Outlook or your phone to download and read your email? Or are you reading it on a browser?


 It shows the same thing on my laptop and mobile device. I have done it with and without using outlook. Usually is just the title.

  
 ç•Šæ•¬ã©°åŒ æ¥¨æµ°æ¹¥â€

  
ç•Šæ•¬â°æ¡“ç©æ¥°æ® ([email protected])


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you contacted them about it? Unless you have another language pack installed and turned on it shouldn't be doing that. I get emails like that when I forget to turn the Japanese language pack off.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you contacted them about it? Unless you have another language pack installed and turned on it shouldn't be doing that. I get emails like that when I forget to turn the Japanese language pack off.


 No, I guess I just assumed it was normal since every shipping email I have gotten from them has that.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 20, 2013)

> I have the same problem via Hotmail. I looked for a solution in tech forums but no luck. Only thing I could find was a suggestion to make sure your have your language set to English in Hotmail. I wonder if the upcoming Outlook upgrade will fix this? Mine come up in Chinese too!!!!Â  I use Hotmail---do you?Â  Maybe it's something related to that!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 20, 2013)

I use Hotmail, I wonder if the error is with Hotmail or on their part.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 21, 2013)

My March box finally made it to me! I didn't think it was going to get here for a while since it shipped late and the tracking never updated. Now I only get to play with my March colors for a week or two until my April box comes.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My March box finally made it to me! I didn't think it was going to get here for a while since it shipped late and the tracking never updated. Now I only get to play with my March colors for a week or two until my April box comes.


 Yay, glad to hear your box made it. Mine  was unnaturally early in March, I had it by the 5th.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, glad to hear your box made it. Mine  was unnaturally early in March, I had it by the 5th.


Normally I get mine around the 10th so it has been killing me that I had to wait so long


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My March box finally made it to me! I didn't think it was going to get here for a while since it shipped late and the tracking never updated. Now I only get to play with my March colors for a week or two until my April box comes.


 Paint your nails daily! XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Paint your nails daily! XD


 I'm pretty sure most of us could paint our nails a different color every day for anywhere from a month to a year and still have plenty of colors we hadn't used yet.  Super fabulous solution BTW.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of us could paint our nails a different color every day for anywhere from a month to a year and still have plenty of colors we hadn't used yet.  Super fabulous solution BTW.


 I'll just do skittles every day for 3 months to make it through mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Mar 21, 2013)

> I'll just do skittles every day for 3 months to make it through mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What is doing skittles?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is doing skittles?


 I think it's when you paint each of your nails a different color.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of us could paint our nails a different color every day for anywhere from a month to a year and still have plenty of colors we hadn't used yet.  Super fabulous solution BTW.


 lmao that's what I try to do XD change my polish daily to try everything, I like to try polish as a simple mani first and then play with different combos


----------



## votedreads (Mar 21, 2013)

got my first intro box today ! tried to do turquoise stone nails (even though its bluer than turquoise)  with "robin"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my first intro box today ! tried to do turquoise stone nails (even though its bluer than turquoise)  with "robin"


 Cute!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cool! How did you do this?



> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my first intro box today ! tried to do turquoise stone nails (even though its bluer than turquoise)  with "robin"


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is doing skittles?


Painting each finger on the hand a different color.. Like a bag of skittles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my first intro box today ! tried to do turquoise stone nails (even though its bluer than turquoise)  with "robin"


 What is the other color you used?


----------



## ling168 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my first intro box today ! tried to do turquoise stone nails (even though its bluer than turquoise)  with "robin"


 I think it's a job well done... Looks really good!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

votedreads, that mani looks amazing!! Love the color choices!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my first intro box today ! tried to do turquoise stone nails (even though its bluer than turquoise)  with "robin"


 Love that blue, I have it in my wish list.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the other color you used?


 Revlon's chocolate!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool! How did you do this?


 I heard about it online awhile back. I took a plastic baggy like a sandwich bag and crinkle it between my two fingers and then dip it into a brown polish. I dab it acouple times on newspaper until it has a light, dry pay off and I dab it on the nail! Its quite easy to do!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm super excited! I just ordered my first box and I'll be getting a welcome box, which I assume is different then a regular box?

I'm getting a Sienna Polish (which is gold! I've been obsessed with gold polish and I'm supper excited!)

Eva Polish (which is a pretty berryish pink color. I don't think I have one like this)

A foot warming lotion thing which I'm super excited about because I actually kinda need this!

I've been wanting julep for awhile so I'm glad I finally subbed!


----------



## votedreads (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super excited! I just ordered my first box and I'll be getting a welcome box, which I assume is different then a regular box?
> 
> ...


 just used the foot scrub tonight--it smells really good and makes feet soft ! However it got on my nails and stripped it of color and made the polish matte...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just used the foot scrub tonight--it smells really good and makes feet soft ! However it got on my nails and stripped it of color and made the polish matte...


Thanks for warning me!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super excited! I just ordered my first box and I'll be getting a welcome box, which I assume is different then a regular box?
> 
> ...


 The intro boxes aren't the same as the monthly maven boxes.  They have products that were in past monthly maven boxes, but they're still pretty awesome.  I love the foot scrub.  I keep it in my shower.  My favorite Julep non-nail polish products are the pedi creme and the cuticle oil, which I have 2 of (one for home and one for my bag).


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The intro boxes aren't the same as the monthly maven boxes.  They have products that were in past monthly maven boxes, but they're still pretty awesome.  I love the foot scrub.  I keep it in my shower.  My favorite Julep non-nail polish products are the pedi creme and the cuticle oil, which I have 2 of (one for home and one for my bag).


 the current intro boxes are pretty awesome; i had to order the one with robin, stefani and the scrub. i will never wear stefani but i've been wanting robin, which has been OOS forever, and i love scrubs. when i got my welcome box, it wasn't that impressive. the cuticle oil is not the best i've used, nor does it smell good. i've gone to sally's and picked up two on different occasions that are more moisturizing and longer lasting on the hands, plus they were less than $5 each. i do like the roll on feature of the julep one though. the intro box i originally had contained kathleen and chelsea, the former of which is a sheer metallic yellow with some really fine sparkle: pretty but i'm not in love with it. i can't stand chelsea, a dark magenta/multi color glitter.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super excited! I just ordered my first box and I'll be getting a welcome box, which I assume is different then a regular box?
> 
> ...


 I really love Eva!  Here it is on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the current intro boxes are pretty awesome; i had to order the one with robin, stefani and the scrub. i will never wear stefani but i've been wanting robin, which has been OOS forever, and i love scrubs. when i got my welcome box, it wasn't that impressive. the cuticle oil is not the best i've used, nor does it smell good. i've gone to sally's and picked up two on different occasions that are more moisturizing and longer lasting on the hands, plus they were less than $5 each. i do like the roll on feature of the julep one though. the intro box i originally had contained kathleen and chelsea, the former of which is a sheer metallic yellow with some really fine sparkle: pretty but i'm not in love with it. i can't stand chelsea, a dark magenta/multi color glitter.


 I used Chelsea as a drip mani over China Glaze Liquid Leather.  Wish I took a pic of it, it was awesome.  I will definitely do it again, it was a great combo!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love Eva!  Here it is on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is so pretty!


----------



## Krendall (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love Eva!  Here it is on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm really confused... I got Eva back in November in my intro box, and it looks completely different.  I like the new Eva berry color better.  I even went back and looked at my bottle again, and it says "Eva".  Here's a swatch I did back in November.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really confused... I got Eva back in November in my intro box, and it looks completely different.  I like the new Eva berry color better.  I even went back and looked at my bottle again, and it says "Eva".  Here's a swatch I did back in November.


 Looks like they reformulated the color, they should have just changed the name if it was going to be that big of a difference. I like the berry colored Eva as well.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really confused... I got Eva back in November in my intro box, and it looks completely different.  I like the new Eva berry color better.  I even went back and looked at my bottle again, and it says "Eva".  Here's a swatch I did back in November.


 Wow that is crazy!!! Why the heck wouldn't they give the new color a new name? lol


----------

